# In over your head (action thread)



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"Your shift starts as soon as you open your front door and only ends for 10 minutes while your banging your wife"

"10 minutes sir?"

"Fuck off Perkins"

These were the first couple of phrases you would have heard from Deadwood Duggen high reeve on your induction to the sentine of the hive city of kyan.

The real reason he was called Deadwood, had long been forgotten, if indeed the nickname was Deadwood, deadsomething was a distant memory to even the most veteran of reeves, however the name had come back around, after an unforunate speakerphone slip during a rather heated argument with his wife

The words i've tried the blue pills had come up several times and a rather angry High reeve had exited his office to find a large amount of deliberately stone faced reeves staring in the opposite direction.

Though the butt of an office joke the high reeve is not a man to be crossed, his respect demanded despite his great age. Nearing his century his musculature has begun to sag his jowlsm, more basset hound than human yet his blue eyes still bear the keen intensity of a mind as sharp and driven as sitting on a needle.

This made the events taking place at 8pm, shift change last night ever more surprising

One of the veterans of the department Artur Eisler had stormed in as most of you were clocking out and some of you unfortunately clocking in.

Storming into the high reeve's office and slamming down his phone he had demanded to know why he had been thrown from the Slant murder case and that the crime scene had been cleared up and business in the factory was running as normal.

Apparently the case had been closed on governmental order and was no longer the jurisdiction of the sentine.

Atrur had raged, words had flown and it appeared said phone had been implanted several times in the office wall and he had stormed out as he passed you muttering... "there is a connection, i swear there's a fucking connection"

Much gossip may have passed yet neither time nor crimes stops for office politics and home/ to work you went

I WOULD LIKE A MINOR REACTION TO THIS IN EACH OF YOUR POSTS!
______________________________________________________________
_8am the next day_

Daniel carter- Off shift is really your on shift, your time to do things by your book. Now is no different. Its early morning yet the criminal classes never sleep. You've been working for a week on the Nixal foods case. A robbery orchestrated by an offworld villain, rich powerful, he invests the money he makes from robbing warehouses, in buying the plantations he's just robbed. A well known asshole he is surrounded by a tight offword ring, that does the dirty work and is nigh on untouchable and unbreakable. Yet you've found the weak link. A home grown boy, a drug dealer, that was been funded by Nixal in the early days to make a little profit to fund his offworld mercanaries and thus have privy information to his cases. You've got him on so many drug charges he's got no choice but to give up Nixal if he doesn't want to be on some world with an ork using his guts as a lassoo.

Get the information you want. I want the details i havent filled in on the case, what the informant looks like, where you've chosen to meet him, and how you found him and got him on the charges, how you feel about the blackmail your about to emply. I'd also like you to phone into the high reeve saying you want permission to bring in Nixal... though this is a high profile case Nixal does have lots of governmental contacts so you will need to pitch the idea cleverly for him to accept. 

At the end of your talk he will tell you to get your ass in as soon as possible, despite his delight at your work, you will notice he sounds tense and worried. get in and enter the reeve's office, interact with the others as they come in if you wish...

Rhian Silver- having worked the night shift your bleary eyes still stare at the computor as you work away at the data on the case. A set of serial burglaries across the town, each of which connected by a large symbol in green spray paint on the wall. The Dna evidence is unclear though one fiber of hair scraped on a door way has given you showing he is from this world and whittling your suspects to a list of 100 names. The symbol can be any you choose, i think an amalgamation of two symbols deftly combined and the proffessionalism of the job suggesting this person knows what he is doing, perhaps an ex prisoner, or someone that got away, you can whittle it down to one man. give the name to the high reeve, and let the meat heads take the rest. As you turn to leave the reeve will tell you to stay and sit before leaving to answer a call, yet no more, you wait as the others enter

YOU ARE THE FIRST TO ARRIVE, interact with the others as they come in if you wish...

Alex kersky- You wake up to the sound of your pager, the high reeve is asking you to come in speedy as. Your wife is on the other side of the bed and as you look at the alarm clock it says 7:59, 1 minute before you would have got up anyway. Irritating but no loss... carry on with your morning routine as normal, do you let your wife sleep, may i add i want a description of her do you love her as much as ever or is the romance fading? does she wake up? You will realise that the chief would not have called unless he was worried, whats wrong, are you worried, excited?

On your way in, you see the arbites striding round, weapons loaded and charged... how do you feel about the brutality of the arbites, do you resent them or are you greatful you dont have to do there job

Enter the office, you will find rhian sitting there, interact with her if you wish or any of the others that enter


Luka verdnik- Your head screams murder at the sound of the pager. God last night, what happened last night.... yes i would like to know... its all go for a rich playboy. You wont remember all of it, but some of it

You turn over to find a rather lovely coppery red head upon your pillow, a quick look down, your both naked, a quick look up, you did good my friend, but how when and in where you really dont remember.

Looking over at the pager you notice a message from the chief telling you to get in NOW... wake up the redhead and tell her she has to go... then get your game face on, and get out that door.Enter the office, you will find rhian sitting there, interact with her if you wish or any of the others that enter


Royce Akin and Michael Romanov- On patrol together, interact as you will, but midway through your round, you receive the page to return to the office asap. Rather relieved, the morning giving you the chills you begin to walk back, when something rather strange happens outside Falks bar, a notable police bar and the drinking hole of choice of the majority of your colleagues

Looking straight at you as he does it, a young man no more than 19 mearly turns and puches a woman hard in the face, causing her to drop like a stone. Grabbing her purse he takes off sprinting away turning halfway up the road to make the aquilla sign, yet with a difference, there's a middle finger on each hand. A clear challenge. 

How you react is up to you but whatever it is I think however your options are chase... check the woman.. or just ignore and keep on walking... though i think after such blatant insolence you'd be rather enraged. Work together as you feel necessary to catch the little prick, maybe on of you heads him off, trap him down a one way street. You can catch him... yet thats as far as you go... and lets have a little epicness to this... 


Eli Barak and Seremus Dorin- After a long night shift you have returned to the warmth of your respective beds only to be woken after a mere 4 hours by the simultaneous buzzing of both your pagers. your respective routines please... how do you deal with being two guys in the same house, does one of you cook, is one of you a slob? How it works and your opinions on the arrangement. Do you enjoy it, does it irritate you?

You will realise that the chief would not have called unless he was worried, whats wrong, are you worried, excited?

Get in to work as quick as you can. Enter the office, you will find rhian sitting there, interact with her if you wish or any of the others that enter


Artur Eisler You sit in Falks bar, a police bar that opens 24/7 for the coppers on day and night shift, having sat there immobile occassionally flipping a coin to the bar tender and downing another drink of choice. The events of the previous evening are still fresh in your mind, your the only man that knows what the chief said, exactly, if you wish to do the argument feel free if you dont, a small reminiscence would be nice.

Do you regret any of it, are you still angry?


The pager goes off and you see the chief calling for you, is he going to give you a bollucking, do you care?

Whatever stalling is not the best idea, staggering from the bar you move into the street and begin to make your way towards the precinct. As you do so bleary eyed and slightly drunk a woman sprints up to you and begs you to come help, her husband has been stabbed.

Slowly you move with her towards the alley moving halfway down you turn to the woman to find she is no longer there, 5 men stand before you

One in the centre holding a shock mall of his own powers it up with an elaborate flick and says in a slow voice

"Artur Eisler. Be fucking afraid"

You reach for your shock mall, but they are already on you and your on your back. 
Minor injuries... burns, perhaps a broken cheek and bruised lips, yet your in luck as you curl upon the ground you hear a yell from one of the men, a sharp squeal of pain.... reach for your shockmall and pull yourself from the fray as you try to stand your leg buckles as your assailants begin to run ... allowing you to discover who your mystery helper is, 

IT IS...

Brad Cole: Wandering in to work, life is good, the words of the high reeve are still in your ears.. and low and behold as you walk you hear grunts and cries from the alley. Drawing your shock mall you rush to aid the person striking down upon one of the assailants back knocking him to the floor. A second strike knocks another into the alley wall yet now there ire turns to you and though you catch yet another with a flailing strike, a heavy blow knocks the wind from you and a shockmall to the knee sends you to the ground below...

Turning you notice the man you aided is non other than Artur Eisler, yet no time to greet him yet the bastards are getting away. Rushing after them you see them piling into a waiting speeder and you barely have time to flatten yourself to the ground as autogun rounds rattle onto the alley wall.


BOTH OF YOU Artur you see Brad topple to the ground as the assailants pile into a car and one lets loose with an autogun. Worried pull yourself up and to him... He is fine, shaken but fine do you thank him? Interact with one another and begin to travel towards the precinct

YOU WILL NOT ENTER THE OFFICE THIS UPDATE

_______________________________________________________

Right couple of pointers
Above my avatar is written description whore... its there for a reason... take its advice

Secondly Lord ramo will enter the office first even if he doesnt post first, from then on in, whoever enters will be by post order.

I'm looking for a good length of post... i think i've given you guys plenty to work with though Goarr horn and fatty you have drawn the short straw a little.. i will make it up to you

Enjoy pm me if you need to


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Rhian entered the Sentine precinct ready to work what was considered to be the hardest shift. She hated the night shift, though she could work it well, able to engross herself in the work load in front of her, she would much rather be at home with her sister and nephew, or one of those rare nights when she found time to go out and have a drink. She clocked in as some of her fellow reeve's were clocking out, one or two greeting her as she walked in. All those that greeted her owed her a favour, she had made connections in their cases that they hadn't been able to spot and helped get the arrest.

Truth be told Rhian would help any of her fellow reeve officers, knowing that they would probably all have to work together sooner or later. She also tried her best to get along well with her comrades, you never know when you may need to rely on them. She grabbed a cup of coffee before she made her way to her desk, tidier than that of other reeve's Rhian was obsessed. She worked at her best being able to see every little fact of a particular crime and if paperwork was strewn all over her desk then it would waste time as she tried to find the right bit of information and eventually stress her out completely.

As she logged on to her computer in front she watched as Artur Eisler, one of the veterans of the Sentine and a man that she looked up to stormed in moving quickly and angrily towards Deadwood, the high reeve's office. He was not a man to cross the high reeve but neither was Artur and Rhian could only speculate as he rushed into Deadwood's office and slammed his phone down. He was ranting and raving about a case being closed that he was on, and as he left the office after a few minutes heated exchange Rhian heard him as he passed by muttering "there is a connection, i swear there's a fucking connection".

Rhian paused at this, she would have gone up to Artur had it not been her shift and asked him if he needed help, it was what she was best at making connections that others couldn't quite see, but Deadwood was watching from his office. She settled down into her work laid out in front of her, but at the back of her mind something nagged at her, something told her that this was not quite over yet.

-------------------------------------------------------

Rhian Silver stared at the bright computer screen in front of her. She had been working the night shift, the worst shift in her opinion as she tried to focus her bleary eyes at the pictures that seemed blurred in front of her. It was difficult, she had been working away for the best part of the night on analysing these pictures. They were from several crime scenes, all of robberies that had happened recently in the area, all by one guy. She was sure that they were all linked and not the works of a gang or a copycat of the original crime. 

In each case there had been defiling of property as the criminal had perfectly spray painted in green the sign of the Aquilla with a crosshair over it. She was sure that the reeve's and arbites were not being targeted but mocked in this case. Whoever was doing this thought that he was untouchable, thought that there was no way that he would get caught. He had been incredibly careful up to his last burglary, leaving no fingerprints or anything that the reeve's could use against him. That was until now. A hair had been found, 1 hair. He had been invisible to the reeve's until now, and analysis of the hair proved that he was native, and also whittled her suspects down to a hundred names. 

By the professional look of the spray paint, and how well he had concealed his identity she was sure that he was an ex con, he knew what he was doing. That whittled her suspects down to 68 people still so she would have to be more specific. She narrowed it down further to people who did time for burglary's, 30 men. She sighed in frustration, no one had been able to escape her so far, she made connections too well. She was frustrated as well with the head reeve, there were other people that would be better suited to this job. She would be better suited to harder cases, this one seemed to easy. She whittled the names down again to 8 based on the fact that 22 were still in prison. She decided to check the rests backgrounds, see if there was anything unusual in their respective history. She looked in particular for one thing, whether their parents had served in the arbites, it wasn't something more about the Aquilla that she couldn't quite see yet. 

One named stood out in particular, his father serving for the arbites and being killed in a gun battle with a serial killer. He had died because his partners had chased after the killer and left him there to die. She was sure that he was the man who was responsible. Jack Gretus. She stood slowly moving over to the printer as she printed out his record. She moved over towards Deadwoods office. She knocked slowly on the door, waiting for an answer before entering. _"Sir I have a suspect for the serial robbery case, Jack Gretus. Here is his file."_ She handed over the file to him, before exiting at a gesture from his hand. He would give the arrest to another reeve, she needed to go home and get some rest.

However just as she pulled on her leather trench coat Deadwood rushed out of his office and stopped her, asking her to stay before rushing back into his office to answer a phone call. She waited by herself, the first in the briefing room it seemed, as the high reeve hadn't returned yet, that meant that more people were on their way. She sighed again, this was going to be a long day she knew that much, thank god she still had her coffee on her. She loosened the tie from around her neck as she waited for the others to enter, relaxing for now as she wasn't sure when she would next be able to relax.

------------------------------------------------------------

Just as Rhian was getting comfortable Carter walked in, strutting as ever when he was in a good mood he had obviously caught his man today. Rhian liked Carter, his attitude was generally good though he did go a bit far at times making most unable to cope with him. She didn't mind though she may run things by the book most times, as long as the job was done at the end of the day. "Really Rhian, just when are you going to come out for that drink with me?" He said before winking at her and going over to get a cup of coffee. She waited for a moment before replying, _"Well Carter, I will go out for that drink with you when you quit smoking, you just have a drag or something cause you reek of it?" _She asked innocently smiling. She knew that he was trying to give up and it was difficult for him, but she was sure that he probably needed help with it, and there were plenty of ways that he could get that help. He could just ask.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Carter stiffled a yawn as he entered the Sentine precinct as he came in to begin his night shift having only woke up an hour or so ago. As he made his way through the entrance hall a few fellow Reeves and the odd Jager here and there tried to venture a greeting or good night as they left work having finished their shift. But these few were either new, optimists or stupid, most of the people who knew Carter also knew that he was what some might call unfriendly, others would just choose their preffered expletive. 

He was definetly a hard man to get along with, a narcissist to the core, he looked down on most his fellow colleagues and subordinates, more likely to mock them or put them down than to show them any respect. Some were wary of him though due to his reputation for ruthlessness and a disregard for rules and the Jagers would share stories to the rookies of apparent acts he may have commited or about his background. He cared little, all that mattered to Carter was the case he was on.

As he drew closer to the office he could hear what sounded like quite a commotion coming from inside. Just as he went to open the door, Artur Eisler(the old fossil) burst through it in a rage, muttering "there is a connection, i swear there's a fucking connection" 

"Pleasent day Artur?" He called after him sarcasticly. Smirking to himself he entered the office, taking in the looks and reactions of the men and women in there due to the outburst. He shrugged deciding it was nothing to do with him, so why bother getting involved. 

He walked to his desk over in the far end corner of the room, taking off his coat and hanging it up on the side of a filing cabinet next to the desk. His desk was cluttered with a manner of things, paperwork from his current case on the Nixal food robberies, paperwork from previous cases that needed to be finalised and filed, reports that were due days ago, a cleaning kit for his las, a vox unit, data terminal, a battered caffine kit and numerous toothpicks scattered across the surface. He rested his shock maul up against the filing cabinet aswell and sat down in his battered, but comfortable leather chair. 

He let out a deep sigh as he looked at alarmingly increasing amount of paperwork waiting for him before stretching his arms out infront of him, cracking his knuckles as he did and began to settle in for a long night.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He exited the building 12 hours later having finished his shift, but the day was far from over for Carter, now was when he really went to work and kept up his reputation. He straddled his aging motorbike and gunned it into life, proceeding to set off down the dense network of roads in the hive.

His motorbike was an ancient design, rarely used by the mjaority of people, prefering to use cars, aircraft or public transport, seeing bikes as archaic and unclassy. But it was Carters pride and joy, it belched out more smoke and carbon into the atmosphere than some factories Luka would joke.Whatever the case, Carter valued its mobility and cheap running costs.

He was on his way to meet a contact for his case. For the past week he had been working a robbery on a warehouse in the upper hives, as he had looked further into the case he had found it linked to countless other similar unsolved cases of warehouse robberies. He had kept digging finding out information the previous reeves on the case hadn't been able to get hold of, tracing the robberies all the way to a rich offworlder called Nixal. He then pieced together the various clues and evidence to get a picture of what Nixal was doing. He would rob the warehouses, sell anything of value and then buy out the plantations that owned the warehouses for dirt cheap prices due to their now crippled business.

The problem was Nixal was almost impossible to get to. He used men under him to do the dirty work and had friends in high places. But Carter had found a way in at last. A low rate drug dealer called Alexi Baldair that had been funded by Nixal in the past, he would have more concrete evidence and information on Nixal that Carter could use to bring him in. Now all he had to to was convince him to...... well, make him give up this information. He had already used other contacts in the criminal underworld of the hive to get him on numerous drug charges that would provide him with an incentive to talk. He had no qualms about blackmailing him into testifying, as far as previous things Carter had done, this was fairly innocent. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A scrawny man made his way down the dark alleyway, nervously glancing into every shadow and corner. He was short and had little to him with a pale unhealthy looking complexion, a badly shaved head and numerous tattoos, wearing a high collared shirt, plain trousers and tweed jacket, trying to make himself look more up class than he was. He failed miserably. Alexi looked every inch the low life drug dealer he was. 

He entered the small courtyard in which he had aranged to meet with the Reeve, Carter. Known by some in the underworld as a Reeve who was willing to do whatever it took to solve a case, hence his nerves. He went to draw out a old battered pistol which would probably do more damge if he threw it at someone, but just as he was drawing it someone warned out "Ah Ah!" making him jump out of his skin

Carter calmly stepped out of the shadows to his left, one hand nonchalently in his trouser pocket, the other holding a lighter with which he lit the cigerette in his mouth "Alexi, Alexi, Alexi. Aren't you the jittery one today. By the way, i recieved a rather charming message this morning about a criminal i had sent to a penal legion last year, it wasn't from him of course, only a week ago he was captured in a Dark Eldar raid, i've been informed he will likely spend the next few decades suffering from intense torture. They do say he has now fulfilled his duty to the Emperor though" He winked at Alexi and took a long drag off the smoke in his other hand "So. Ready to talk?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Carter called up Deadwood not long after, having recorded Alexi fully disclose all the details he knew on Nixal. "Sir, it's Carter. Got my breakthrough on the Nixal case. I've got all the evidence to bring him down for the warehouse robberies and numerous other crimes" 

Deadwood cut in though "Thats very well Carter but you know we will never be able to bring him in on those charges, he would sooner try and shoot us all". 

Carter smiled to himself and continued "Yes sir, but i have just recorded a full disclosure of petty crimes and ties from a Alexi Baldair. With this we can request Nixal come to the precinct so we can quickly sort them out. He'll come in, as he will know if he doesn't we can continue to haress him and tie up his 'legal' business until he does, after all it's only minor offences. Once he's in we can then throw everything else we have on him and keep him locked up." 

"Right, very well, er, well done. Now get your ass back to the precinct now!" Deadwood spat out before hanging up. Carter was slightly taken aback and annoyed, it almost seemed as if the High Reeve didn't care or had something else on his mind. Frowning and angry, Carter made his way back to his bike to head back. As an afterthought slinging the now unconcious Alexi over the back of his seat. He had said he would let him go, but had decided to take him in after all just in case someone questioned the validity of the recording.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Carter took one last drag on his smoke before he entered the building and then threw it to ground and stamped it out with his heel. He then searched through his pocket and drew a toothpick out which he put in his mouth instead, it was a coping habit he had developed in the last few years whilst miserably trying to cut down on how much he smoked.

He strutted into the briefing room shortly after dropping Alexi off at the holding cells to find Rhian Silver already there, sitting pretty as ever. He took the toothpick out for a moment "Really Rhian, just when are you going to come out for that drink with me?" he winked at her as he said this before putting the toothpick in his mouth again and making his way over to get a coffee.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Luka bolts upright with a start hands shooting to his head, _"Throne what is it!"_ he moans as a buzzing is filling his bedroom. Looking around Luka finds his pager and falls back down to his pillow. Looking at it with bleary eyes he rubs them with his left hand in an attempt to clear them. *Damn Deadwood what does he want so fugging early?* Luka complains in his head before strecthing out and looking left to see his partner in bed. 

Throwing the covers off the both of them Luka notices that they are both nude. Smiling, as always, Luka looks ravenously at her body, the long legs, shapely rear, flat stomach, large breasts, toned like a dancer or acrobat before shaking his head in a negative. *What happened last night?*, Luka ponders, *Last thing I remember was being at Connols. Meeting some fine members of our fairer sex and then not much else. I hope I at least got with lovely here.* Luka continues his smile growing wolfishly at the thought of her. Turning the lumen globe on Luka turns over and starts getting dressed. _"Hey time to go,"_ Luka tells the female. With the light on Luka sees she has a coppery red hair and a lovely face. 

_"Did you enjoy yourself last night?"_ the female asks Luka noting his smile and playfully wriggling around. _"No time for that just get out. I have to go to work."_ Luka finsishes getting dressed and says _"Hey I'll call you later tonight for round two,"_ smiling meaning not one word of it. When she finishes getting dressed Luka gave her some credits for a bus ride and jumped into his car. 

As he pulls up to the Reeve's office Luka sees Danny's bike his grin exploding onto his face at the sight of it. Luka parks and jumps out of his car grtabbing his jacket in his left hand and throwing it over his shoulder. Luka walks up the stairs still widely smilling showing off his perfect teeth. As he walks into the building Luka sees that Rhian is here as well. Going over to his desk Luka drapes his jacket over the back of his chair and takes his keys out and unlocks the top left drawer. Pulling out his belt he loops it through his pants and puts his las pistol in its holster and grabbing the shock maul he leans it on the drawers of his desk. 

Looking at his desk Luka's grin fades away as he stares at his parents photo. Shaking his head Luka walks over to the coffe machine Luka grins when he sees Daniel talking to Rhian. _"Well maybe you'd have better luck when you stop polluting our atmosphere with that bike of yours Daniel."_ Luka comments as he gets his coffe and starts to drink.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Rhian paused for a moment before saying "Well Carter, I will go out for that drink with you when you quit smoking, you just have a drag or something cause you reek of it?" along with an innocent smile. 

He flashed a grin back at her reply and was about to respond when her heard "Well maybe you'd have better luck when you stop polluting our atmosphere with that bike of yours Daniel." Luka said as he entered with a grin of his shockingly(and annoyingly) perfect set of teeth. 

Carters grin widened a little more, essentialy the only colleagues he could stand were now both here, though he imagined the rest of the morons might soon turn up to ruin the atmosphere. He flicked the toothpick to the corner of his mouth and said "Might have had a quick one outside....but if quiting is what it will take, at least i have some incentive" making a mental note to get hold of alot more toothpicks, he was going to need them. 

"And that bike Luka, is a masterpiece of old engineeing, not that i really expect a rich playboy to understand such value" he jabbed back at him. Alot of people couldn't stand Luka, seeing him as an arrogant richboy, which to be fair, he was. But for some reason, possibly because those same people didn't like Carter either, he got along with him fine, counting him as possibly one of his only friends, often partnering with him on cases or providing him with backup in favour of others. 

He then asked "So either of you have any idea why old Deadwoods called us in? Finally ready to wrap up the Nixal case and found a way to bring him in and he effectively dismissed it and just told me to get my sorry ass here prompto, the Bastard"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Alexander “Alex” Kertus*

Dirt flew skyward as Alexander sprinted toward a smoking wreck. He could hear his heart thumping loudly in his ears, and could feel it in his neck. Somewhere ahead he could hear the voice. The cry leads him forward. Alexander turned and lowered his rifle. There were little more than chard corpses. As he turned a single black cylinder thunked into the dirt. There was a beep, then another, then another...

Alexander rolled over and grabbed his pager. The thing beeped again as he pressed a small button. Work was calling. He rubbed the sleep from his eyes and glanced over his wife to the alarm clock. 7:59 why the hell was work calling. It took a few seconds for his mind to finish filling the numbers in, the High Reeve. His mind flashed back to the first time he entered the office. The old man shouting at another reeve. He could remember a Corporal who used something like that to drive his men forword.

As Alexander reached over and pressed his alarm off he wondered what they wanted from him. His eyes went back down to his wife. Olivia was sleeping soundly. Good he hadn't woke her up. Alexander smiled, how had he gotten so lucky? He brushed the long hair back from her face. So peaceful. He wished to see her green eyes. Alexander pulled close and kissed her forehead. She deserved to sleep after last night. Alexander slid off the bed and looked back. There was something bothering her for the past few days. He wished he knew what it was. Several times she had smiled at him and tried to tell him, but she hadn’t let herself say it.

Alexander slipped into the shower. The water was cold as normal. It helped to get the blood pumping, though he didn't have to do it anymore. A few minuets later he was out of the shower and standing in front of a mirror. He needed a shave. Alexander reached into a drawer and pulled out an electric shaver. He would have preferred to use a strait razor, but he didn't have the time. As he clipped back the stubble a bruise was quite visible on his right cheek, as were the bruises on his hand. Last night had been rather eventful. Alexander smiled as he thought of it. The ganger had arrived hoping to get someone timid, and easy to push around. He was desperate for a high. Still Alexander wondered what it must have felt like to get pummeled by the man who would later tend to you.
Breakfast was little more than toast, and a cup of coffee. Alexander would have preferred to cook something more but the page appeared urgent. He crunched on the toast and slid on his coat. Then came the problem of the tie. He hated ties.

Alexander turned as he struggled with his tie. "Good morning handsome," he heard across the room. The man turned to see his wife standing in the doorway. She was only wearing a night shirt. "Did I wake you," Alexander asked smiling. 
"When you got up," she replied with a smile, "I heard the page." Alexander moved over to her. "Something important," she continued her question. 
"Nothing important," he replied. He hadn't lost any of his love for her. In truth a call probably meant the high reeve was worried about something. Alex tried to push the thought from his mind for now. He reached down and lightly pressed his hand against her cheek. "Just work," he finished lowering his head down. They kissed.
"Liar," she replied. Her hand moved down to his tie. "Do you want anything for breakfast," she asked as she finished working with the tie.
"I'm fine," he replied. There was something in her eyes again. There was a moment of silence between them. Olivia ran her hands down either side of his collar. She spoke first. "I'll see you tonight," she said.

As he left Alexander thought of fate. If he hadn’t meet her he would probably be on some foreign world fighting for the Imperium, but for her he had changed from that life.

Alexander walked toward the station after a short bus ride. He glanced toward one of the Arbites' compounds. There they were, the Arbites. So many people hated those men and women. In truth Alexander knew what it was like to have orders, and what it was like to follow them. Some day he was thinking that he might be in one of those uniforms, but for now he was rather grateful that job was not his right now. Things recently had gone bad. It was the recruitment that had done it. A man joining of his own free will was one thing, but to be forced into it. Alexander had known men who were forced into the service. So many of them tried to get hurt, and possible sent back. He had patched up so many of them and burred so many more. It was hard to think it had been almost 3 years. 

After a moment Alexander returned to thoughts of today. The High Reeve didn’t call unless he was worried. Last time it happened Alexander was at another post, and had spent most of his day in the infirmary patching up men after a riot. That reeve had called several times so it wasn’t that bad, hopefully. Alexander picked up speed slightly. Somewhere in the city he heard the sound of gunfire. Another full day ahead, he thought.

As he entered the office Alexander glanced around. The others weren’t in yet he decided retrieving his shock maul and placed it on his desk. His pistol was already on his hip. He pulled open a drawer to get his notepad, and noticed a lose piece of paper in the bottom. The Slant case. Damn, he forgot to file this personal note when the file closed. As he looked at it the memory of the previous day came back. Eisler had pissed off Duggen. Still the whole case seemed off no matter how you look at it. Alexander folded the paper and tucked it into his pad. It would probably be best to turn it in later.

When Alexander entered the briefing room Rhian was sitting at one desk. The look in her eyes was the same as some other men he had seen after a long night of guard duty. Standing next to the coffee machine were two figures. They were both good men as far as he knew. Alexander smiled as he moved toward his own desk with a tall cup still half filled with black coffee. As he placed his coat on his desk he turned. “Morning Carter, Morning Verdnik,” he nodded toward the two men as he said their names. “Morning Silver,” He said passing her, “You look like you pulled a double guard er shift. I believe there is a cot in the infirmary if nothing else.”

One of the things Alexander did after the guard was refer to almost everyone he worked with by their last name, or a nickname if they had one. He really didn’t want to call them by the ones he had heard or given them. Something about saying ‘Morning Bruiser,’ ‘Morning Playboy,’ and ‘Morning Stiff’ that might not leave a good impression. He didn’t remember who told him Carter’s nickname, but Verdnik’s was almost labeled on his forehead. Silver’s nickname had come from a man he had known in the guard who was always reviewing tables or books.

Alexander sat down quietly a short distance away and took a sip from his coffee. He flipped open the notepad and began to look over information he had writen down. He then flipped to an empty page and pulled a pen from his pocket.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Royce walked casually down the hallway toward the doors that lead outside. He had just signed out and his muscles were getting ready to settle down and relax when the light reflecting off of the door slid quickly to the side almost causing him to jump. Eisler came storming in, huddling down the hallway. Normally they would say hello in such circumstances, but Eisler went straight to the High reeve's office with even more of a frustrated look on his face than usual. Royce stayed for a moment and heard a few statements escape the room down the hall. Something about Eisler losing jurisdiction over a case. Before Royce turned to leave Eisler came back out, muttering that there was a connection. Royce wasn't sure what Eisler was talking about but he figured it'd be best to let the man cool down and figure things out. 

As Royce turned back around he heard someone say in a sarcastic tone after Eisler, _"Pleasant day Artur?"_ Royce rolled his eyes toward the ceiling thinking to himself, "_Shut up Carter."_

So then, Royce, hands sliding back into his trench coat pockets, approached the door and disappeared into the darkness of night.


------------------


The next morning his feet forced their way into his boots with their usual struggle. He put a lot of holes in socks this way but he could never get himself to fully unlace his boots either to pull them off at night or to put them on in the morning when he was just as tired. He stood up grabbing his trench coat once again and put one arm into a sleeve and then the other leaning over his wife's side of the bed to kiss her good-day. 

He strode out of the bedroom down the hallway, passing by another door that was slightly cracked open, letting a line of light shine through. He peered through the narrow opening into the light that came from the open-blinded window of his two sons' room. Both lay still asleep. 

The lock to the front door turned smoothly with a satisfying clank and grind of key. He walked out to the street of the Hive he was most familiar with, crossing in front of his residence building. He kept his hands in his pockets since it was pretty chilly out, a light gray sky not letting much sunlight through. The reeve slipped into a shadowy parking garage and soon emerged again back out onto the street in his black grav-car. This was a civilian car that he used to get to work. They normally did foot patrols as the vehicle ways were often too crowded for effective patrolling, but they used agency cars for on-duty work if necessary. 

Royce first dropped by a small breakfast shop, picking up a warmed kyanian cattle-meat and cheese biscuit with a lid topped cup filled with a hot tea type of drink. He hated eating while driving so he parked his grav car in the lot by the office and unwrapped the biscuit, taking large bites while he walked, chewing like a mule. It warmed his breath enough to cause clouds of steam to form in the air when he exhaled. 

He tossed the wrapper into a can as he stepped inside of the doors, entering the familiar hallway. He drank the hot tea with his left hand while spinning a small set of keys around his right thumb, making his way to his desk. He found his morning's patrol assignment, another foot patrol with Romanov.

"_Fair enough,"_ he said quietly, bobbing his head up and down slightly. Normally he would check for any morning announcements: recent crimes, suspects, agency issues, things to watch out for etc. However, it appeared he was running a bit behind this morning after glancing at the time. 

seeing as it was about time to head out already, he moved to find Romanov. Romanov liked to wear the trench coat as well, and it was a good thing for each of them for two reasons. 1: They both agreed on the idea of concealed weapons for all purposes, and 2: it was pretty cold outside.

The patrol started out pretty normal, no activity for a bit, so Royce breathed hard out of his nose once looking at his comrade's shoulder length hair tied back in a tail and said, _"I see your hair is still giving you problems Romanov. But on a more serious note, I assume you looked through your family case's evidence again this morning, I don't suppose you found anything new this time?_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Artur Eisler shaved deliberately slow. He methodically brought the razor from side-to-side, drawing miniscule dots of blood upon his rough, sagged face. They stung for an instant, and then all feeling dissipated. Nothing could compare to the constant aching within his chest, pulling tighter and tighter with each passing day, murdering him slowly. His hand shook, drawing a niche of flesh from his chin, and he allowed a loud curse. The mirror in front of him was splattered with phlegm and stringy blood, just another sign of his hereditary disease.

_‘Thucking father, thucking giving me this thucking thing.’ _Eisler had infamously declared to his local Medicae when they had discovered the illness, before placing the said person under arrest for the purchasing and holding of illegal drugs.

Here in Kyan Hive, the criminals ruled. They outnumbered the Reeves and Arbites greatly, but yet, they tolerated the presence of the law enforcers. It gave them an extra jolt of adrenaline, an extra pang of glee, whenever they shot one dead. The constant flux of power between the law enforcers and wrongdoers, kept Kyan running. It kept momentum in the fabrication and deploying of work forces to far off worlds, it kept men and women in jobs. 

His hab was a windowless ferrocrete block, set deep within the Hive, past the sprawls of life, amongst the whirring and clanking of monstrous mechanisms. He swilled the razor beneath the tap, milky water soaking away the crimson flecks that keenly clung to the blade, and got dressed. First, he unbuttoned his shirt and slotted his arms in, reattaching both halves with careless abandon. Then, he yanked on his breaches, knuckles white with enthusiasm. Finally, his boots and greatcoat. Both items were made of Grox leather and creaked loudly, fitting to his form. 

Upon his bed, lay a loaded Las-Pistol and Shockmaul. He attached both to his waist, though he concealed them beneath the folds of his coat, wanting to take any possible mugger or vagrant by surprise. He pressed two fingers against his lips and kissed them audibly, before reaching out and touching the Aquila icon upon his mantle. It was of pure gold, with inlaid rubies for eyes and crystalline feathers for wings.

Eisler had bought that for an hefty three-thousand Thrones, from an Up-Hive marketer during an investigation. He had intended it to go on the wall of his then-baby daughter, but when he and her mother had split, he had taken the Aquila with him. Before he bites the dust, he’d promised that he would trade it in for Thrones, and leave them as inheritance for his estranged daughter. He left callously, leaving the hab in a state of disarray, with the quilts cast across the floor, along with cigar snubs and empty bottles.

Level Thirty-Four was forever cold. Here, the outer shell of Kyan was fractured, allowing a constant flow of freezing air into the deck. Ice and frost perpetually coated everything, a glistening carpet of deadly silver-white that twinkled gracefully in the lume lights. Many of the gloomy figures wore spiked boots to keep them in place, but several newcomers slipped and slid upon the ground, reaching for purchase with fiendish fingers. 

Whores in fur-lined clothes nestled in the shadows, winking and giggling at Eisler, attempting to entice him. He refused them with every morning, and now they did it more out of cold hearted mockery than anything. His waltz to the garage took him several minutes, before he descended down the ramp into the luminous interior. Halftracks and bikes were parked within, each polished by urchins and beggars. His halftrack was parked towards the far left corner of the garage, a black, smooth surfaced thing with a silver sheen along the length. 

Snorting, Eisler drew his keys from one deep pocket, and plunged it into the door. He turned them smoothly, and the seal popped open to reveal a leathered interior. It had been refurbished by the Hive Government for free, due to his ‘excellent service.’ with the Reeves. Eisler wasn’t going to complain, though. It was far more comfortable than many of the other Reeves had at their disposal, with a spacious front and a wide back. The glass was tinted black, allowing no prying eyes to see inwards; but Eisler to watch them. 

Setting into his seat, he slammed the door shut and leveled his foot on the ignition pedal. The halftrack grumbled into life, a throaty roar that filled the interior of the garage. He revved it several times in quick succession, before taking the wheel and pulling off. 

++++++++

The Reeve’s Department was a baroque building. Gargoyles clung to the front, their leering faces staring down on by passers, dozens of black-winged birds nestling on each. A promenade led the way to the archaic doors, pillars flanking either side, automated turrets scanning Eisler was he firmly marched forwards. The drive had been uneventful, a mere steep incline to climb, followed by the maneuvering between various hab-streets, and he was there. Several Reeves were leaving now, and they offered him curt nods and waves. 

Eisler was stopped by the odd one, who gossiped and told jokes, despite the vehement protests of Artur. He wanted to get inside, back into the warm, not thucking talk with some thuckwit. 

When he finally entered, he was met by a wood-lined hallway, the walls containing pictures of former Reeves. The receptionist, one Makil Natir, nodded his dark head to Eisler, who simply continued walking. He checked his pager. He had been removed from the case which he had put all of his work and effort into, exhausting himself to try and solve the mystery. And now it was no longer his?

He was fuming. Exuberantly, he barged past Reeves, heading straight for the High Reeve’s office. The door was held ajar by a younger man, and Eisler gripped him by the shoulders, pushing him out of the way. He slammed the door with his boot, and stared into the hard complexion of Deadwood Duggen. Both Duggen and Eisler had known each other for an age, and Eisler counted Duggen as a friend. 

‘What the thuck?’ Blurted out Eisler, slamming down Duggen’s phone, ending his call.

‘What is it, Artur?’ Grumbled Duggen, his voice harsh and cragged.

‘Why the thuck have I been taken off of the Slant case? I stopped by the factorum, the work crews are back on site.’ 

‘It’s not in my jurisdiction, Artur. Government orders, the Arbites will be continuing on with it from now on. It’s nothing to do with the Sentine anymore, the glory boys will be taking the reigns.’ Muttered Duggen, taking up a cigar in his hand, pushing it between his teeth. 

‘I don’t give a thuck. I had put my last few days into that thucking shithole of a murder, and now I get removed? You bastard. You thucking bastard.’ Artur turned, and left the room, murmuring ‘There’s a thucking connection, I swear there’s a thucking connection.’

++++++++

The bar was a dump, but Eisler liked it. The Reeves could openly mingle here, without the pressure of wearing the uniform. Falk himself was behind the counter, rubbing clean a mug with a dirty clothe. He was a former Reeve, and Eisler had once been partnered with him for a short period of time, before his forced retirement. Nevertheless, Falk looked relatively young. He was a monster of a man, with thick jowls and a bulging gut, his legs and arms mimicking trunks. His bearded countenance was marred by scars, his face centered on an hooked nose.

‘ ‘Nother ‘un, Artie?’ Enquired Falk, leaning on the polished bar, looking at the Reeve.

‘I’m afraid not, Falk. You’ve sapped enough of my money today, you’re a thucking leech, I swear of it.’ Chided Eisler, grinning. 

His pager began to shake in his pocket, ecstatically twisting amongst his wallet. Eisler reached in, and took a quick glance at it. Written on the screen, in bold, was Duggen. Eisler pressed down on the ignore rune, and it shut off.

‘Thucking frak.’ Eisler said, downing the remnants of his drink, and saying his goodbyes to Falk. Slowly, unsteadily, he headed towards the door.

The street was dark, now. Illumination globules clung to buildings like tumors, spreading sickly rays of light into the street. Bundles of figures pranced past, many intoxicated, many hand-in-hand. Eisler slipped his hands into his pockets, away from the biting coldness, flexing his fingers in a playful fashion. A beggar reached out for his ankle, and Eisler drunkenly sidestepped, bringing his boot down on the man’s fingers.

He pushed them into the ground, twisting mercilessly. There was a crunch as the bones broke, white shards slipping through dirty flesh. The man yelped, and Artur spat on him, before continuing onto the precinct.

‘Help!’ Came a distinctly female voice, a screech through the air. ‘Help, me!’ 

The figure pushed into him, gripping his shoulders, looking into his eyes, her own wide and glazed. 

‘My…’ She stalled, looking over her shoulder. ‘My husband.. He’s been stabbed!’

‘Where is he?’ Slurred Artur, pushing her away slightly. 

The frightened woman, panting, led him to a nearby alleyway and pointed one jittery finger into the shadowy abyss. Artur nodded and slowly crept inwards, boots splashing in puddles of water. It stank of urine. 

_Oh, lovely, puddles of piss._

There was no-one in the alleyway, however. He turned back to look for the woman. She was gone, leaving only an empty vestibule. Empty of a female, that was. Five broad-shouldered men stood there, all in dark smocks, their faces framed with beards and tats. The centremost one clutched a long, barbed Shockmaul in his hands, like a prison warden. He flicked it, and electrical waves blossomed along its’ monstrous length.

‘Artur Eisler. Be thucking afraid.’ He said, slowly and calmly.

And then, the beating began.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

The day before Artur stormed in a rage past where Brad was clocking out for work. He had been shouting something about being taken off a case, and how it was unfair. Being relatively new to the department, Brad compared it to police drama shows on the vid. He figured that within a few years he would be doing the same. That's what this kind of a job was supposed to do to people, anyways.

************************​
Brad weaved a bit as he walked to work. A hot cup of recaf steamed in his hand, all but forgotten. He had been at the club far too long last night. He couldn't help it, he had lost track of time again. Plus, he thought that guy sold him some bad Flash. 

Brad knew he needed to get away from that stuff. He first started messing around with Flash when he needed to pull a few all-nighters. But the way it made time seem to ebb and flow while he danced with those girls...it was just too much to say no. If he wasn't careful, it was going to start cutting even further into his already slim budget. Still, a few doses on those nights he went dancing never hurt, right? He just didn't want to admit to himself he'd been going to the clubs more and more often of late. 

He hated the down he felt after Flash. When he was on it, he felt he moved as if made of pure energy. Air gave no resistance and every motion was poetry. It was after it wore off that he felt he was mired in tar, his body too heavy for its own energy stores to move. It was like going from flying to being encased in rockcrete. He honestly didn't want to think about what it might be doing to his nervous system. He had heard stories, none of them good.

He trudged along the streets, head down, less focused on where he was going, more on the actual act of walking. He noticed, almost off-hand, that the streets seemed to be clogged with more litter than they used to be. Prostitutes seemed more brazen, pushers less subtle. But then again, that was what kept him in a job. It was a love/hate relationship that was made all the worse by the criminals outnumbering the "good guys" by outrageous ratios. 

He shook his head, trying to rid his thoughts of these things, and noticed a commotion down an alley. A homeless man fled the area, ruined fingers clenched in a filthy hand. A woman stood at the mouth of the alley, looking up and down the side of the street she was on. Further down the alley, cloaked in shadows, was a group of men beating on an another.

Brad dropped his now forgotten cup of recaf and rushed towards the alley. As he pasted the woman, he said "Contact the reeves immediately. Get out of here! Get help!" in a hushed voice. He paid her no more mind, his attention firmly focused of the serious beating in front of him. He pulled his shock maul from its holder and thumbed it on as he ran. He didn't bother to check the setting. He just hoped it wasn't high enough to blast a hole through a wall.

Gone was the tiredness, the worn out nerves and weak muscles. Adrenaline flooded his system as he slammed into the first assailant. A solid swing of his shock maul caught the surprised man on the side of his head and sent him spinning to the filthy alley ground. Brad reversed the swing on the maul and caught a second man firmly across the ribs. The energy discharge sent the would-be attacker sailing against the wall, the fight knocked from him as his breath left in a gust.

Somewhere in the back of Brad's mind, he could picture a scene from an action movie. Here he was playing the role of the dashing hero, coming to the aid of the needy...

*whump*

Brad's third swing scored a glancing hit against a third assailant when a fourth struck him with an iron-fisted left hook just off the edge of his vision. Fire and pain lanced their way through the nerves of his jaw, causing his eyes to water and lose focus. He staggered from the force of the blow. A massive impact on the back of his knee lit his nerves like a streetlight. He knew, from training at the academy, that he had just taken a hit from a shock maul. You were required to take the punishment from your own weapons before you were allowed to wear them. As a sort of a reminder of the pain you would be inflicting on others when you used it. He had pushed the unpleasant memory from his mind, but here it was, refreshed and renewed.

He knew he was in trouble, but for some reason, the men seemed to be fleeing. They helped gather up their wounded and ran for the exit of the alley, back the way Brad had come in. The sounds of a gunned engine spoke that they were planning on making a hasty retreat.

Brad started to force himself to his hands and knees when he noticed who it was that he had come to help. It was none other than Artur Eisler, the veteran from the office that was in such a sour mood the night before. Artur was a mountain of a man, and Brad doubted they did any lasting damage to him. He wasn't surprised that five of them had come to the attack. A lesser number would surely have met with failure, if they had enough nerve to try attacking at all.

Brad was trying to quickly think of something witty to say when the autogun started firing from the alley mouth. Shots buzzed past like angry bees, blowing holes in the scum-covered ground and sent bits of shrapnel flying though the air. Bits of this stung Brad in face and head, and he could feel pin-pricks of blood forming.

Reacting purely on instinct, Brad grabbed Artur roughly by the shoulders and drug-cumma-slid Artur behind a large trash container. Bullets droned all around as he tried to get them both back behind the meager cover as well as he could. An errant round clipped the bottom of his shoe, gouging a long groove into the sole and effectively ruining the integrity of the shoe.

He was vaguely aware of voicing a wordless cry of rage and fear. Brad was still shouting his primal yell as the autogun stopped as suddenly as it started. The sound of screeching tires and a racing engine replaced the gunfire, and then silence drank up even those sounds. For all the noise that had deluged the area, the silence seemed to wear even heavier.

Brad then realized he had been clutching Artur in a protective hug. Trying to save both Artur and himself some dignity, Brad got to his feet and tried helping Artur to his.

"Shit, man," Brad said. "And I thought my landlord could be a real hard-ass."

A smile bloomed on his face as he realized he managed to come up with something witty after all. He winced, as the smile pulled at the forming bruise on his jaw.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

“Morning Artur,” Eli yawned as he was clocking out. He was going to make small talk, but it was obvious that the old Reeve wasn't in the mood. He watched for a bit as Artur almost threw a young Reeve to the ground and entered the High Reeve's office, then the shouting began. All he heard was something about the Slant murder case, one which Artur had put a lot of time and effort into. _Oh well, no need for me to get involved, _he thought as he exited the building and made his way towards the car.

Much like himself, Eli's car was small and fast, although it's poor condition meant he never got to push it to it's limits. The engine coughed slightly as he turned it on, a burst of thick smoke visible through the rear view mirror. He sighed as he began to drive home, noting the sorry state of the few people he saw, many of which he had no doubt were up to some crime or another. A small group of men, all wearing long coats were standing outside a bar, probably waiting for the rest of their group so they could make trouble inside. He shook his head at these thoughts and once again reminded himself that not everyone was a criminal, even in these sorry times. He suddenly realised that he wasn't keeping his eyes on the road and slammed the brakes as he saw a man walking in front of him. The car screeched to a halt, mere inches from the man, whose response was to spit on the hood and walk off. Eli suppressed the urge to beat the man and continued home, knowing that his tired state was probably messing with his judgement.

He parked the car in the garage, noting that Seremus' car wasn't there yet. After a short walk from the garage he was home, kicking his boots off in the living room and lighting the grill for grox burgers. Turning on the vid screen only brought another image of a woman listing off names of murdered individuals, none from this area this time. He turned off the screen as Seremus walked in. “Hey, I've got grox on the grill if yer hungry,” he said walking towards the kitchen. He threw the patty's under the grill and placed two plates on the table. After a quick, quiet meal he dropped into his bed, anticipating the sleep after a long, uneventful shift.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
_A flash of light, loud boom, “Shit get behind the wall,” short sharp cracks, “AAARGH I'm hit,” “Don't worry I've got you man. Eli, stay with me you're going to be- AAAHH,” a body falling, the screams...beeping?_

Eli woke suddenly, his body beginning to sweat as it always did when he had 'those' dreams. He deactivated the pager and sat up, looking at the clock. Shit, four hours? He got up, quickly throwing his uniform on and leaving the bedroom. Seeing Seremus exit his room meant that he was buzzed too, which meant the High Reeve had something very important. Opening the pantry revealed that he was very low on food, seeing that the alcohol volume outweighed the actual food. He boiled some water and half filled a cup with recaf, cheap amasec filling the remaining half. He grabbed a few slices of bread and a leftover grox patty, not bothering to heat it up and ate them, wondering if he'd have enough time today to restock. He threw the remaining food to Seremus.

“Sorry man, It's all I've got. I'll get more once today's shift is done 'ey?” he said as he walked into the living room, tripping on Seremus' boots as he went. _Bastard, wouldn't hurt to clean up after yerself. _Sure Seremus was pretty lazy but Eli didn't mind having him around. He was good company, better than living alone. “What d'ya reckon the chief's got for us today? 'Specially at this time.” He yawned before finished his drink before exiting the house and heading for the garage.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
“Mornin' Rhian, Luka, Carter,” Eli nodded to each of them in turn as he walked into the office and headed straight for the recaf dispenser. He wasn't really paying attention to them after that, only concentrating on getting as much energy as he could, even going so far as to not take out his amasec filled flask for this cup. As he headed towards his desk, he passed Alex, filling in his notepad. “Mornin' Alex, any idea what the chief wants? I'm fucked...” He said, his final words drowned out by a long yawn as he sat down.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC: If you've got a problem with this style of writing, let me know. Cheers.



_The air is cold and I rub my naked chest, spreading warmth around my lungs and heart. She lies to my left, barely concealed by the falling blanket, her arm across my torso and her leg on mine. I sit up and search for my watch. I need to know when my shift starts._
16.13
_A tiny smile etches its way onto my face, growing rapidly into a full grin and I suddenly laugh. I’m thirteen minutes late. The laugh wakes Anna up and pulling back her long hair, she stands. Her healthy, luscious naked body is silhouetted suddenly as she opens the curtains and light floods into the dishevelled room. My wife is beautiful. 
_
“Sveta wanted to see you today.”

_My daughter Sveta. Fourteen and growing to be stunningly beautiful like her mother, and carefree like me. Not a good mix. I swing myself out of bed and begin pulling on my dark pants._

“Where is she?”

_Stupid question, I know she’s at school. Anna laughs, her voice is ferocious and wild. She knows I know the answer and she starts moving towards me, slowly, teasingly. Not good, I need to dress quicker. Pulling my tie over my head, I jump up. I’m quick enough. 

Clipping on my Laspistol shoulder holster is easy, as well as the baton and my five pairs of cuffs…four pairs, the one on the bed can stay there. Donning the leather coat I’m already through the door, my beautiful wife behind me, pleading me to stay five minutes longer. My car isn’t here, its at the repair station and I need to walk. Its ok though, I love this area. it’s very placid, the crime rate being lower than other parts of the hive. Passing the children, not yet inducted into a local gang is comforting. A little boy, perhaps four, smiles up at me before his older sibling or friend leads him away. I’ll see him again someday, perhaps it’ll be me, signing his juvenile punishment order, three or so years from now.

Walking past the bar and into the Office drains my energy. There’s a pile of papers on my desk and documentation to fill out, coupled with a few hundred profiles that need looking over. This is going to be interesting…not.

Several hours have passed and my head is starting to feel dull. My hand shakes while I sign off for half an hour. Why is it shaking? This is new. Hope it doesn’t become a habit. There’s an aggressive shout. Its an aged voice, familiar. Artur storms from the chief’s office. That explains the banging I heard earlier. Some kid gets in his way. A chuckle leaves my lips and I follow Artur outside. The old mans going somewhere else, hopefully he gets there. Scratching my chin, I enter the bar. It’s warm and sombre as usual. The table I sit at is wet, a spilled drink. There’s the smell of smoke and black amasec around this table. My fingers feel smooth as I feel under the table. Remains of ash and tobacco. Inspector Jordan was here, alone. Putting out sticks under tables is his habit. His own relationship problem must be escalating, he’s not on duty for another three hours. What’s he doing here? Whatever. Sitting back, I order a glass of water and clear my mind.



Eli’s front door creaks open. I’m not being quiet enough. He’s having another nightmare and relief washes over me. It doesn’t last. My pocket begins vibrating and beeping. It’s the chief. Shit! At least I don’t have to get changed. Stifling a shout, I hold back the urge to hit something. Not because of the callous destruction, but because it’d use up the last reserves of energy I have left. I need a lift to the office._

“What d'ya reckon the chief's got for us today? 'Specially at this time.”

_Eli is up. At least he’s gotten some sleep, frightening or not. _

“I d-d-don’t know. Lets get it over and done w-with. Your giving me a lift.”

_The strain weighs down my body. I breathe in and tighten my fists. A rush of adrenaline enters my body, keeping me standing that bit longer. Eli throws a piece of Grox meat at me and it takes a surge of willpower to catch it. I feel great.

The office feels the same as I’d left it only an hour ago. The other Reeves sit together. They’re anticipating something, they’ve been called up too. I’m sitting down on a table beside them. When did I sit down? _

“This sounds important. Nothing we c-can’t handle eh?”
_
Hopefully._


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I understand about admiring something beautiful Daniel, but your just being sentimental about it. So when our shift is over how about we go celebrate your closing of a case? Your welcome to come along if you want Rhian, my treat."_ Luka says grinning mischievously all the while. After saying that Luka grabs a seat and drops into it with a contented sigh. 

Drinking his coffe Luka nods as Alexander enters and says hello but ignores Eli as he says hello. Rubbing his eyes again in attempt to relieve some of the pain in his head Luka misses what is said by his fellow Reeves. _"Sorry I missed that could you repeat it for me? I have a hangover again, and if it isn't to much trouble do either of you have any aspirin?"_ Luka asks without stopping from rubbing his eyes. Luka finishes his coffe and gets up and gets more coffe. Going back to the seat he claimed Luka drops into again and realeses a very long sigh. 

Luka hears Seremus stutter over a word, *Damn it man get some sleep!* Luka thinks to himself, *I don't know how Eli puts up with it all the time.*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It was dark outside and for some reason Michael was still in office. He sighed, it was evening and he was tired… He was wrapping the remains of the latest case he was assigned too, a small drug dealer who was arrested quickly. Romanov had no jurisdiction over the case after the dealer was arrested as it was transferred to a higher authority. It did not really matter to him and he did not take it personally, it was just a small time drug dealer nothing more and by stopping him he did not change anything as there were hundreds of them out there still. Michael took out his combat knife and started carving his way through the wooden table he bought. He always did that when he was bored and if the table was alive it would have died by now as it was filled with many five centimeter holes. He had to check for some new case soon or he would die from boredom. He liked going through the dead cases, he even managed to solve two of them but by then it did not help anyone…

From his office he heard shouts and yells coming from down the hall. He pushed his wheeled chair from his desk towards the door and looked outside. He was just in time to see Eisler slamming the door behind him, he was in the high reeve’s office and he was angry. They argued there for a while and Michal used the time to go and get him a cup of tea. Tea was great… He disliked coffee; it had a horrible taste and too much caffeine in it, also the stench from coffee was unbearable… He finished preparing his tea and walked back to his office and while he passed the hall he saw Artur again storming out of the building and mumbling things, something about a connection. Probably the case was taken from him; the problem was that he did not understand that sometime it was for the best. You don’t know what you will encounter during a case and some of these things will come and hunt you till the last day of your life.

Michael quickly got back to his office and took a sit on his chair before someone will knock him down with the hot tea in his hand, who knows, maybe in a moment another enraged reeve will decide to come in and complain about various things. He saw down and drank his tea slowly, the taste was great and he enjoyed every moment of it. He put his legs on his desk and watched the wall; it was plain white, no decorations, nothing… The only thing that decorated the wall was cracks and crags in the old paint and pictures from newspapers which Romanov painted there. He reached to his coat and pulled out his pistol, and then from another pocket in the coat he took out a napkin and started cleaning it. He was neat and always tried to keep things clean and organized. Once he finished he hid both the napkin and pistol back in his trench coat and then took out the knife from the table and sheathed it back to its previous place. “Hell, I have way too much things in this coat…” he thought to himself and grinned. He took once last sip from the tea glass and finished it. It ought to keep him awake longer for sometime. Michael took his legs off the table and looked around to see if there was something of interest around the room but he find none. His eyes moved across the table and he eyed the picture of his wife and daughter and he quickly hid it behind one of the books. He did not like to look at it; it made him feel guilt for some reason.

++++++++++++++++++++++

8am, “Fuck” Michael muttered rubbing his eyes and removing the last traces of sleep from him. He again fell asleep at the office. “Fucking fuck… I can’t stand it…” he said while stretching out. Everything looked the same, same boring office, same walls, nothing changed magically during the night. This was good… Michael took his coat from the chair nearby and dressed up. Checking twice that all his stuff was with him he picked his badge from the table and his leather wallet from the chair with the coat and went slowly out of the room. “I should buy a bed and put it in the room…” he muttered angrily. Romanov staggered out of the hall and the building. The morning was quite cold but on the other hand it was not cold enough as Michael was a bit resistant to cold, it was said that it passed through the family. Still he was glad that he took his trench coat with him.

Romanov made his way to the other side of the street to his favorite shop. Searching through the shop he finally found something of interest to it and picked it up along with a bottle of water. “Good morning Roger, keep the change…” Roger the cashier greeted him back and thanked him for the change, Michael clearly gave him much more then he was supposed to. Going outside of the shop he took a sit on one of the many benches and started eating his sandwich. He was not very picky and he did not even know what the sandwich was with, the important thing was that it was tasty. Finishing the food quickly he drank the bottle of water to pass out the lingering taste of meat and vegetables, at least that’s what he thought it was. He hated the after taste, no matter if what he ate or drank was the tastiest thing in the world, he just couldn’t stand the after taste. The cold wind and chilly weather woke him up quickly after he sat on the bench for another ten minutes. It was already eight twenty and Romanov had to get back to work so he made his way back to the new police building, it was rebuilt after it nearly crashed several years earlier as it was of very old origins.

While walking back he noticed Royce’s car but paid no attention to him as he will eventually come into the building as he had to work just like Romanov. Only while he was at the hall he noticed that he still holds the empty bottle and wrap of the sandwich so he quickly and precisely threw them into one of the garbage bins. He then quickly made his way back to his desk in his office and saw the days schedule, he had a foot patrol with Royce now and he was about to turn back and meet him but Royce was quicker, and he popped into Michael exactly when he left his room. “Ah Royce here you are, I feared that they fired you for inactivity…” Romanov joked trying his luck for the hundredth time with jokes already, his joke would probably drag a response about his crappy jokes and then they will both laugh and move on. He waited for Royce to get his stuff and then they moved out of the building to stay the patrol.

The patrol was dull, nothing of interest was around and they just walked silently enjoying the weather and the company. It was rare that anything of interest happened in such early hours, most things happened under the cover of dark, at night or at least at the evening. Not even serial killers had the will to kill anyone this early in the morning, and if reeves and murderers shared something in common it was the will to sleep just a bit longer. "I see your hair is still giving you problems Romanov. But on a more serious note, I assume you looked through your family case's evidence again this morning, I don't suppose you found anything new this time?” Royce said, starting a conversation with the small joke and moving on to a more important matter. “I had a nearly whole nighter here; don’t expect my hair to cooperate so early on the morning after something like that.” Michael replied ignoring the other part of Royce question for a moment. “You can probably understand what I did here the whole night… No, I did not find anything new sadly… Yet I was sure that I was unto something but apparently I misread some lines… My mind is playing tricks on me.” Romanov said. “So, how’s your life, anyone dead yet?” Michael tried to joke again trying to cover the sadness in his voice when he mentioned his dead family but then he turned more serious and asked, “Now seriously, how’s the wife and kids, are they good, need any help or advice?” Michael smiled and looked at Royce.

P.S Could have done better I guess...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Rhian sat comfortably, she still hadn't redone her tie yet which was not like her at all. It had been a long night doing paperwork and was going to be a long day. She watched as Luka entered, a great friend of Carters, but she wasn't so sure of him. He came from a rich aristocratic background like her but spent his money quickly. "Might have had a quick one outside....but if quiting is what it will take, at least i have some incentive." She heard Carter say. She didn't really believe that he would but it didn't matter, she found it easy to get along with Carter then other members of the reeve's.

Before she could come up with a reply for him, Alexander entered. He was a good reeve, dependable and respectful. He always insisted on using their last names. “Morning Silver,” He said passing her, “You look like you pulled a double guard er shift. I believe there is a cot in the infirmary if nothing else.” She looked at Alexander before answering, _"Yeah, if only I could find a few minutes peace I'd be there right now but the boss said it was important."_ He sat away from the small group, flicking through his notepad. She was about to turn back to the convosation when the door creaked open again and Eli, followed by Seremus. She nodded at Eli as he said hello passing her by and sitting next to Alexander before nodding at Seremus.

“This sounds important. Nothing we c-can’t handle eh?” She heard Seremus say._ "Yeah, it must be important to gather all us reeve's together and throw us in a room while we presumably wait for more people to show up. The fact that I and several others have just done a night shift would explain its importance. I am sure we can handle it though."_ She said reassuringly to Seremus before turning to Carter,_ "I am not sure why Deadwood has called us in here, I assume something big has come up, possibly something to do with this new wave of recruitment for the guard."_She said to him, noting how he seemed a little more determined to quit smoking now and she almost laughed to herself.

She listened as Luka asked Carter out for a drink after their shift before he extended the invitation to her as well. She was inclined to go out, it had been well over a month since she last went out and the house was getting old now. She heard Luka ask for a aspirin off someone and she shook her head. She didn't normally carry stuff like that on her, she never really had a need for it before. _"Maybe, Luka, depends on how I feel later and whether or not I am not too busy with work." _


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Alexander “Alex” Kertus*

Silver replied before he sat down. _"Yeah, if only I could find a few minutes peace I'd be there right now but the boss said it was important."_ Several memories from his time in guard surfaced. How many times had he heard a guardsman say something like that, how many times had he said something like that? “Well, if that’s the case,” he nodded toward her coffee, “If you’re planning the day up then might I suggest you get something to eat with that. A little protein will help you out with the crash. Helps even out the blood sugar.” Alexander reached into a pocket and produced a small packet of crackers. They were sandwich crackers with a small amount of local nut paste. He had acquired the taste years ago, and tried to keep some around. “This should help you out,” he said tossing the package over.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Alexander turned as he heard his name_. “Mornin' Alex, any idea what the chief wants? I'm fucked...”_ The sentence ended in a yawn. “Morning Barak,” Alexander placed his pad on the desk and took another drink. “I don’t have a clue what we’re here for Verdnik. I don’t know about you, but he woke me up this morning. So I would guess whatever it is, it’s important.” Alexander glanced over. The other reeve was rubbing his eyes. Seen that look before, he thought. Verdnik quickly confirmed his suspicion. A hangover. There were so many different things people say works for them. Alexander shook his head, and reached into his coat pocket. His small emergency kit was still tucked securely in place. For a moment he shuffled around in there before producing a small package with two pills inside. Alexander moved toward where the other reeve was sitting. “Don’t take to many,” he said. It would cover some of the effects, but the best thing for a hangover in his opinion was time. 

As Alexander moved back toward his seat he stopped and sniffed. There was a slight twang in the air. He had smelt it before in the trenches. It was something that he had learned to recognize. Treating a man who had been drinking was different than treating a man who hadn’t. He tossed a small mint onto the desk in front of Eli. While none of the others might notice the small twinge he had. Even in the trenches he had done this for others. Keeping the commanders off the others made things a little easier on morale. Even here, outside a battlefield, morale was important.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

8:15am
ALL AT THE OFFICE (brad artur royce michael you will read this too but do it after your respective updates)

Deadwood strides in glancing around he nods, though a smile does not grace his lips, his gaze is hard and focused and he claps his hands, a screen lighting up behind his desk

3 faces, official stony faced photos appear on the screen. A young woman no older than 20, an old man, and a mother of about 40 with a homely glint in her eye.

He claps his hands again... the same faces... eyes wide... still focused upon something they cannot see, bruises and cuts line their face, each with some kind of deadly precision that tells you, firstly this was one persons work... so different yet so similar...the man that did this is totally sane and screwed up. 

_(As for their descriptions, each one is up to you, there are six of you and six faces... so let one catch your eye in particular and describe it for me . Obviously if someone does the beat up version of the face you need to tie it in with the other persons so lets not have any blonde hair to brown hair, the killer wasnt her personal stylist... or was he...no she or he... ohhh the mystery)_

"3 people were murdered last night in the old city.3 fucking people. I need you down town, we need crime reports evidence, whatever we can get. This has to be sorted and sorted quickly. Our public image is in the toilet, the city spits on us if this gets out and we dont catch this psycho..."

His voice tails off but you see him shiver, a little tremble in his lower lip. You all see it in your minds, murder...people screaming warehouses empty... riots death... chaos

_(I want your own little reaction to this, what do you see... what do you stand to loose? what is most important to you... mebbe 2-5 lines, make it graphic... lots of lovely gore and horror)_
The reeve snaps from his reverie his jaw strengthening his determination building and he looks at each one of you, yet not at you.... he is looking at those that havent arrived

"3 murders... 3 different locations... not a single call... 6 of you... 2 to a case... forensics are already on the scene, be discrete, we know how gossip can flare. Keep in touch there has to be a connection... i want communication with me and with your partners... I want this son of a bitch caught before he can strike again"

"Luka" his eyes flit to you and onto rhian then deliberately over (Rhian are you greatful or dissapointed) go with Eli (its unusual for the chief to split you and your roomate up, are you dissapointed shocked or pleased to get a little space, speaking up wont help might i add.. you can but the answer will be no)"

"Rhian with Seremus"

He nods to the last two

"That leaves you two... addresses are with my assistant. these are white paper cases... you got to do the background people... i want you back here in three hours"


You leave en masse but a reaction to your partner would be nice. It's not long enough... but you realise its still early and this needs to be cleaned up as quickly as possible to avoid the backlash.

Approaching the assistant two at a time you study him...(this one i will describe) he looks like a douche and doesnt dissapoint with his attitude. Assistant means nothing... he's a file boy... a shit kid with no promotion properties put there for a single reason... to keep him out of the way. Bitterness is written across his face as he hands you the addresses. A rat face and a receeding hair line glaring at you, with a nose just perfect for you to land a fist on. The kink in it... tells you more than one person has. You cant help but admire his body though... its stacked... months in the gym and not out on the lash have left him with bulging biceps, though its unnattractively so, coupled with the thin face, he looks ridiculously engorged, like someone has squeezed his total mass into his torso. 

Take the address and leave... no time to take the piss, the chief is counting on you

Luka and Eli: A shop of old antiques is your destination... robbery gone wrong perhaps. If it wasn't for the precision of those cuts you'd think so. Slipping into the car you make good time, most of the people not into work till 10... 10 til 10 the typical shift for Kyan... longer nights than before but never an earlier start. Strange... hardest workers but the latest risers... twisted logic... maybe not... biggest drinkers... now it makes sense. The street you enter is deserted even before the police barricade which surrounds the stone building with great glass windows. No smashed glass... no forced entry. A forensics officer has already brushed down the handle so you pull it open. Almost all of the forensics guys dont turn but one stands up and moves over to you
He doesnt extend a hand.. you know him...Sam.. just sam... no introduction no greeting... straight into the facts. he gets up comes to work.. gives you the scoop and pisses off home. You've heard he's married to a model but for the life of you you cant see why not a looker... not rich. Anyway who gives a shit.. he's one of the best... possibly the best

(What you write down or care about is up to you)

"75 year old man... steven sined.. owned the antiques store... widower... wife died of a perfectly curable disease... never came back up after surgery. Checking his file... he did try to sue but was kicked in the nuts by the hospitals legal team. Apparently he punched the anastesiologist in the face though... neat job too by the case report." 

You notice the file has been printed on paper bearing the insignia "The taste of history... the name of the shop.

Another thing about sam... not always by the book... dont lend him a pen is the general consensus

"Entry must have been the front door... the camera there.." he points to the door and one on some valuable old artefacts. " and there. Both been shot.. single round... nice job if im honest"

"Still.. however quick he was worth extracting the footage. I'm guessing robbery gone wrong... guy comes in through the front shoots the cameras and goes to start ransacking the place... store owner comes in... and the guy gets him. Cause of death primarily... from a single round to the head approximate time 10pm. The rest is just... "
he swallows shaking his head

"madness. were analysing the cuts and looking for any trace of evidence"

Big questions. One if the shop keeper heard the break in...shot wasn't silenced... why not... did anyone hear
Two nothing taken... but the murderor still defaced the body with these cuts after the original kill.
Three the body is still in place and it looks like its been deliberately placed. In the very centre of the room parallel to the wall.
Luck? or something else. 
Four, that security tape
Five: no forced entry or mess of any kind, the shop looks pristine, he came in through the front door, yet the shop wasnt closed
Where to start... the shop counter and the flat upstairs might be a good start
Date book always a good idea and diary there isnt one.. but wouldnt hurt to look for it...

What do you do?

Rhian and SeremusThis is a big one... needs to be cleared up as soon as possible as its in the very centre of a factory. Not a new factory... no this one has been going for years dying down now with the newer factories taking its place. The young woman... seems to be some sort of technician at the factory maybe just out of college... unusual for someone from Kyan yet she is a homegirl.

The factory is off a side street and surrounded by high walls, three entrances. Imports at the front, exports at the back.. Exports, cameras all over the place.. imports still guarded... personnel entrance... a key card entrance and a single cctv camera. This one hasn't been shot... a definite look up then. 

You enter by the personnel entrance... by the emperor this has to be cleaned up before 10 you'll have to be quick. Inside a security camera again... smoking... a shot taken at this one. Through the corridor... no security no guards. Doors lead off to other rooms filled with machinery. Ones open to the left... another key card lock... you turn into the room. A huge press. A bag of scattered tools and the corpse of a woman before you. A single forensics officer... he looks harassed.

You know him as big tony... fat git. regrets that he's there... hates giving you the information.. but he gives it anyway with many sighs and shrugging of shoulders.

Sure enough he turns as you enter staying on his hands and knees

"20 year old female. Rhianna ducat.. cause of death single knife cut across the throat, time of death 10 pm. Door here only hand touched that was rhianna, she must have left it open as she worked. Outside door. prints too many to distinguish anythings. Other than that nothing i can tell you." He stands straight and gives a wan smile. 

"Morgue attendent on his way... and I am out of here"

He squeezes his huge bulk past you and out the door... slipping a card key into your top pocket.

Well he's a jerk but he's given you a little information to go on. Quite obvious what happened... worst part... for a motive your going to have to talk to people... So though you can clean this up... how your going to get your info will need subtlety. Why was she here after hours is the big question?

As you straighten up... you hear a mans voice cry out 

"Hello?Anyone here"

You here footsteps and mutterings and then the man himself strides in and almost crashes into you, tools in his own hand cascading to the floor

Cursing he jumps aside and looks down at the body and screams.

"Rhianna"

Jackpot... one guy... damage done... clearly knows the woman and he can give you the answers

question him and search the body.

You will find an anti imperium leaflet.. not good but everyone is reading them nowadays... a wallet.... her own keycard and a cellphone 3 missed calls from the same number then an accepted call the same number. Better clean up... and bring the guy with you... try and shut him the fuck up... statements take ages right?

From the guy he will tell you 
she was here working on a faulty press.. she was upset... didnt want to go home as her boyfriend had been beating her. shit which bruises are right and which are wrong.. She stayed to work on the machine.. it was his responsibility and he was coming in to check it was ok.. Not that she was bad.. she was great but it was his ass. so in he came.

Make your plan... calling the number will get you a name... which with a little probing should give you the address of the boyfriend. Who will deal with the jackpot and who with the boyfriend or both together? Any theories... make your plans....

carter and kerskyThe first thing you hear when you enter the house is screaming... children screaming and weeping.
This is not a fun moment.
There is a woman trying to prise one of the children off the body and forensics is trying to work but they cant get to the one who lies facing upwards on the carpet.
Luckily the house is semi detatched so only one neighbour to work on. May i add... well to fucking do... the house is rich.. old city= pricy....lots of expensive stuff.. gaming consoles... huge tv

First thing you need to do is get those kids out of here. Two of them... witness statements from a shocked screaming kid... One of you to each kid and both of you need to take a statement from the woman... forensics definitely havent managed to get you any information yet.

As you enter the woman on forensics shouts..." We only got that one picture before the kids came down and well"
she looks on the verge of tears as she statres horror struck at the kids

Time for you to use your people skills.

i advise you co-ordinate and one of you take each child. This is about your people skills... how do you deal with this horrific situation so i want emotion and conversation and i just want how you deal with this

the one clutching the body is a young boy about 7 so talking but still small describe as you will... the one sobbing in the womans arms is about 10 a young girl tears running freely down her face as her eyes fix on the body

Damn im nasty and i have no idea how i'd do it let alone your charactors but the jobs got to be done and your opening posts make me certain you can both handle it. Give it your best


Royce Akin and Michael Romanov
Rather relieved, the morning giving you the chills you begin to walk back, when something rather strange happens outside Falks bar, a notable police bar and the drinking hole of choice of the majority of your colleagues

Looking straight at you as he does it, a young man no more than 19 mearly turns and puches a woman hard in the face, causing her to drop like a stone. Grabbing her purse he takes off sprinting away turning halfway up the road to make the aquilla sign, yet with a difference, there's a middle finger on each hand. A clear challenge. 

How you react is up to you but whatever it is I think however your options are chase... check the woman.. or just ignore and keep on walking... though i think after such blatant insolence you'd be rather enraged. Work together as you feel necessary to catch the little prick, maybe on of you heads him off, trap him down a one way street. You can catch him... yet thats as far as you go... and lets have a little epicness to this... 

so the chase please boys... how you do it is up to you.. however as you run call for back up... catch him and hitch a ride in the van back to the precinct. 


Artur and Brad:Im afraid you guys got the short straw this week... my apologies but i'd like you to interact a little there is lots to think about... i mean brad did just save your ass. standing together you turn to look at the bullet holes in the wall. Close but you see the effect 4 dots in a line and then a vertical line up on the second the right.

Take you left hand... clench it together in a fist and put the second finger on the left in the air and you'll see what im getting at. So the bullets were for scare not for real... bravado... wierd.. and irritating. Interact a little and limp back to the precinct
Do you want to take this further.. artur how do you react to the beating.. revenge anger... warned?
brad your talking to a hallowed veteran... how does that feel ... how do you feel knowing the sentine are no longer friends of the people, do you regret your decision to join

Artur, Brad, Royce and Michael

After doing whatever you need to do, reporting the crime/ booking the criminal you enter the bosses office and though his eyes linger dangerously on Artur he says nothing. Same presentation as the words for everyone in the office above.

he is about to assign you to some rather boring data collection and investigation when the rat faced assistant bursts in... see above update.

"Sir we've got another one... and this one is fricking huge"

Cliffhanger me thinks. React to there presentation and the assistant and perhaps have a little more discussion of any new facts any theories that spring to mine. Mainly interaction for you guys.. You all know you'll be sent into the field next update


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"The boys are good, so long as the guard keeps their filthy hands off of them." Replied Royce, turning his head away toward the other side of the street as he said it though still intending for Michael to hear it. "You probably misread some lines because your fallin' asleep in the goddamn office'...just saying."

changing the topic quickly Royce continued, _"being even older than myself, I'm sure you've noticed the view of a lot of the younger guys in our department of the Hive city here. For god sakes they all seem to think every man on these streets is a fuckin' criminal. I've been on these streets for a long time Romanov, a long time, and you know despite how much one kyan hurting another Kyan makes my fucking sick to my stomach think they've been pretty damn good. But look, we've haven't seen *anything* this morning. no crime whats so ever._" he said aloud with his hands flying up into the air. "_they're all so damn paranoid."_

Just then his pager went off and he looked at it, "_old woody wants us back at the office. A chance to get out his cold for a bit eh?"_ though Romanov didnt seem at all bothered by the temperature that much, Royce still felt some relief.

But as he put his pager back in place he saw it happen. A boy no more than 19, 20 years old run out of good ol' Falks Bar, hit a woman in the face, pull her purse form her arm, and run off. He bothered to stop and make an insulting version of the aquila before turning into the alleyway. 

"Perhaps I spoke too soon..." admitted Royce with tight grit teeth. The bottom of his trench coat spun as he turned to address Romanov face to face.

"_I'm gonna run that little shit down. make sure she's okay. If I cant catch him I'll run him back around. Be ready to take him down brother."_"

and without hearing a word from his comrade he sprinted off after the delinquent. the cold no longer reaching him. Hard taps on the rockrete side walk echoed off the side of Falks bar as he ran past, coat flailing, shock maul, no longer concealed.

A 38 year old after a kid? he was faster all right, but not smarter. the piece of shit simply took the nearest turns, and Royce was expecting that. He knew those turns would lead him right back out on the other side of the bar, right into Romanov. The kid gave Royce a surprise though, he looked back holding the purpose close to his chest to finally see how close the law enforcement was to him...and stumbled over a trash can.

For a moment no one could see them, leather gloves made a squishing sound as Royce's fingers curled around the young adult's jacket collar, his five o' clock shadow quickly reappearing, "I honestly dont give a shit if you disrespect the Aquila shithead. I dont give a FUCK! But what I DO give a fuck about, is a bitch like you hitting a woman for NO GODDAMN REASON and STEALING from her. HUH? Are your parents from this world boy? were you BORN on this world boy? HUH??!!" with a punch to this cheek bone the 19 year old stumbled to the side but caught himself on foot and continued his run....right back around the corner into Romanaov.

He paused to catch his breath for only a second, and lifted a radio out from beneath his trench coat, "this is Royce, at Falks Bar. Romanov and I are gonna need a pick up..."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Alexander “Alex” Kertus*

Alexander looked up as the high reeve moved into the briefing room. His face was grim. Alexander glanced down to his notebook. There was a clap and a screen came to life. The old reeve hadn’t said anything. This was bad. Back in the guard he had been in on these meetings before. They only came when the commanders didn’t have time for the pleasantries. Three faces appeared behind Reeve Duggen. He clapped again. It was the same three people, but their eyes told him something was missing. They were dead. 

Alexander’s eyes locked on to the young woman. She might have been in her 20s. For a moment he could have sworn he saw Olivia’s face. As he looked at her his mind raced. No she’s at home, he told himself, I saw her this morning. He could hear his heart slow. It wasn’t her. Her eyes were brown, and her hair was to light. Alexander let out a quiet sigh as he studied the picture. His pen began to scribble notes even without him thinking. Single knife slash across the neck. By the picture it didn’t appear to have any tearing, smooth blade. Blood pool was behind her head, she bleed out here.

The high reeve spoke again. As he did Alexander could see that look in his eye and the shiver. The old man was scared. Alexander saw the face of another commander as he gave them orders. It seemed like so long ago.
_ The old man stood there looking at his men. “Boys,” he said as a shell screamed overhead, “we’re being ordered forward.” He looked at the men. “We need to cut the pressure on the center.” His lip quivered slightly. Alexander glanced around. The old man had constantly spoken about duty and honor; he also always referred to the guard as his family. For a moment Alexander could see it in the man’s eyes. After nearly a year seeing these men on a daily basis he thought of them as far more. ”When the whistle sounds it’s over the top. Emperor protect you men.” _
As he remembered that day Alexander could see his wife’s face. If people lost what little faith they had in the government then it could get bad. He remembered the previous night. It would get a lot worse. If it did he would have a choice. His wife, or the city. His years in the guard and his upbringing told him loyalty would be to the Imperium, but something else told him it would be his wife first. The vision of her laying there with a knife wound… No it wouldn’t come to that. Alexander wouldn’t let it.

_“I want this son of a bitch caught before he can strike again"_ The high reeves words brought him back. Alexander looked over as Duggen began to pair the few here up Verdnik and Barak, Silver and Dorin, Alexander and Carter. Alexander cursed under his breath. He was being paired up with a self centered man with a history. Not the most useful man to be placed with. The high reeve finished his orders. Three hours, this would be pushing it. As Alexander stood and moved toward the door he glanced to his partner. Best get things off on the right foot. 
“Guess it’s you and me,” Alexander said with a neutral expression on his face.

As they approached the assistant Alexander shook his head slightly. The man was bulky, a body builder maybe. By his features Alexander would guess this man looked for trouble. As muscular as this man was he had to work out, alot. There were really only a few reasons a man would try to look like this and top of his list was a fighter, or a model. And this man hadn’t done modeling. The look of bitterness as he handed the pair their address told him this man wanted something more exciting than this out of his job.

Alexander glanced at the paper, and scribbled down the address. He quickly turned. “I’ll have to meet you there Carter. I need to requisition a vehicle,” he said flipping the notebook closed and moving toward the vehicle bays.

It only took over a minuet for Alexander to fill in the papers. As he did the thought of buying another vehicle entered his mind. Normally he was either assigned a vehicle, or a partner that had one. His actual car was left for his wife to use. They had talked about buying another one, but Alexander had told her it was no rush. That conversation had stopped when things had gotten worse in the city. Moving through the old town Alexander would need something that wouldn’t draw attention. He managed to get a small vehicle. At his request it was in civilian colors, a nice bland gray. As Alexander sat down in the vehicle he glanced around. Small back seat with heavy glass, radio, the light was detached and sitting in the seat. The engine grumbled slightly as it started. Good enough he thought as he pulled into the street.

Carter was already at the house when Alexander arrived. As he stepped out the reeve could hear the children. They cried and screamed. Damn, Alexander thought. He could remember the orphanage and those children who were brought in. Many didn’t stop crying for years. The worst were those who had several years with their parents before they were orphaned. For a moment Alexander wondered what that was like, to know your parents. His mother had died the day he was born, and he never knew his father.
“You ready for this,” Alexander asked turning to Carter. He hadn’t noticed when he had taken the necklace from his pocket, and rubbed the stone. The object quickly disappeared again as he listened for his partners reply.

After the two entered the house it was easy to tell this family was well off. An antique clock on the wall, large screen TV in one of the side rooms, golden picture frame. As Alexander glanced around it appeared this wasn’t a robbery. If it would have been someone missed a lot of easy items. 

A forensic woman turned to the pair as they moved closer. “We only got that one picture before the kids came down and well" There is a look of horror on her face. Alexander can tell she’s fighting back tears. “Don’t worry we’ll handle it,” he said in a reassuring tone. He looked into the room and remembered so many battlefields. His training kicked in again. Keep people from panicking, stay calm, and deal with the situation. As Alexander decided on an approach he looked down. How do you get a child calm? He remembered how the old priests did it on several occasions, but then again it had been a completely different type of child hadn’t it? 

Carter moved over to the woman with the girl. Alexander nodded and stepped to the body. Blood was pooling on the floor around the corpse. On topwas a boy. He might have been 7, older than most that Alexander had met coming in to the orphanage. A gentle hand reached down to the sobbing child. “Come on son,” he said patting the child on the back, “you need to let these people work.” The child sobbed and turned back with his grip still locked onto his mother. “She… *sob* she won’t wake up.” The child said his voice rough from constant crying. His face was covered in tears. The child’s brown eyes were squinted, almost closed, as tears continued to flow. Alexander looked into his eyes. “We’re here to help,” he said very softly, “These people want to know what happened. Will you help us?” The child’s face twisted as he started to cry again. “Where’s you dad,” Alexander asked trying to make the child’s mind work on something other than his mother. “He’s at *sob* work.” The child reached up to wipe his eyes and push back his dark hair. Alexander noticed the blood on the child’s hands. The woman had a knife wound in the center of her chest. He reached down and scooped up the child at arms length, who began to scream again, like a live grenade. He turned to one of the other officers. “Where’s the father,” he asked over the child’s screams, “Someone call him! And get me a change of clothes for this kid.” With that Alexander quickly cleared the room. Down the hall he managed to find a bathroom.

It took several minuets for the child to stop screaming. When he finally did the child turned to Alexander and asked, “Who, *sniff* who are you, and what are you doing with my mother!?!*sob*” “I’m a reeve,” Alexander pulled his badge out of his pocket, “See. I bet you know what a reeve is don’t you?” The child looked at the shiny badge and up to Alexander. “You try to protect us,” the child answered between sniffs. “That’s right,” Alexander said. The comment hurt the reeve a little. The child’s eyes began to water again. “You didn’t help my mom.” Alexander cut in before the sobbing began again. “We’re trying to help you. Think about your dad and sister. We can help you, and them. First you have to help me. Can you do that?” The child rubbed his eyes and nodded. “First I’m going to need to get those cloths from you,” Alexander grabbed the clothes that had been brought to him. The child began to strip, and placed his cloths into a bag. After a moment he was clothed again.

“Good want to help me again,” Alexander asked as he found a wash towel, “I need you to tell me what happened tonight.” The child sniffed. “Mom checked in on us*sniff*. I heard the door open. Then those people *sniff* those people were here.” “That’s all that you remember,” Alexander asked after wetting the cloth and turning to the child. “Yes,” the child replied. Alexander handed him the towel. “Alright I need you to do one more thing,” he glanced over to the door, “I need you to stay here and be quiet. I’m going to find your sister.” The child sniffed again as he nodded. Alexander grabbed the bag and sealed it. Behind him the child began to wipe off the blood, and started to fight back tears again. The reeve stopped and turned. He helped the child clean. “Don’t worry child,” Alexander gave the child a reassuring smile, “We’ll do everything we can to help you.”

Alexander slipped out and spotted another person. His interaction with the child had left him feeling sorry. “Have they called the father,” He asked. The man looked back at Alexander, “I’m not sure.” Alexander grabbed the man’s arm, “Not sure? Watch this door.” He pointed toward the room where a child’s sniffling could be heard. “What?” Alexander forced the smaller man over, “Get in there and watch that kid.” 

Alexander moved toward the forensics team. He paused to look at the corpse. Single stab wound to the chest. Looking around at the blood it didn’t appear she had been moved. The precision cuts on the body made him wonder. A monoknife could make all these wounds, but for many it was rather expensive. He pulled out the notepad and began to look for patterns in the cuts.

As he scanned back over the body again Alexander saw the small handprints and the footprints in the blood. A slight chill ran down his spine. “Here,” Alexander said handing off the child’s clothes to one of the forensics team, “Kid’s clothes. Get them tested as well.” He turned back and began looking for Carter.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alexander looked up at Carter as he was pulled aside. The father was dead. He pulled his notepad from his pocket. "The fact that he's dead doesn't supprise me," he flipped to an empty page, "The face he's been dead that long is unexpected." He scribbled a note down. "The boy gave me nothing. Was it the same with the girl?" 

Alexander listened for the reply. "Alright, we need to talk to that woman." His face didn't seem to change. Long years in the orphanage and on the battlefield had taught him how to deal with many things. He pressed much of the emotion into the back of his mind. Death was somthing he had learned happened. If it hadn't been for the children he would have seen this as just another death. Then again if the people lost their faith in their protectors then it would get bad.

Alexander looked back up to Carter. There was a look in the reeve's eyes. There was no time to waste. 
=========
(OOC: Additions planned after others post)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

As the three of them talked another one of their fellow reeves arrived. Alexander Kertus, irritating fethwit. Of all the considerable amount of people Carter didn't get along with, Kertus had to come close to the top of the list, just behind the even larger fethwit Royce. Kertus was an ex-soldier and it showed, he had some deep sense of duty and honour that just rubbed off the wrong way on Carter, also clearly looking down on him due to his criminal background. Luckily he never had to work with him and was content to operate under the pretence that he wasn't even there. 

So when he walked in and said "Morning Carter, Morning Verdnik" Carter didn't even bother giving him a response continuing instead to talk with Luka as if he hadn't even entered the room. 

Eli and Seremus entered close behind Kertus. He didn't dislike either of the pair really, but he still didn't try to associate himself with either of them. Seremus wasn't a fan of brutal policing tactics which could put him at odds with Carter, though he didn't show it often, but more than anything Carter just thought he was lazy. Eli on the other hand got on with Alex and not with Luka, which unluckily for him put him on Carters shitlist by the very merit of association. And if Carter was brutally honest, he simple thought he was better than both of them. Still he at least dignified them with a glance in their direction as they entered.

He stiffled a large yawn as Luka said "I understand about admiring something beautiful Daniel, but your just being sentimental about it. So when our shift is over how about we go celebrate your closing of a case? Your welcome to come along if you want Rhian, my treat." 

Rhian looked as if she was considering it, Carter only then noticing how her tie wasn't tied up properly, which was unusal for her considering she was usually the smartest looking reeve in the whole department, it didn't suit her he decided, probably because he wasn't used to it. "Maybe, Luka, depends on how I feel later and whether or not I am not too busy with work." She replied. 

Carter grinned and said to her "Tell you what, if i don't have another smoke for the whole day, you have to come out for a drink with us. you can even keep hold of my smokes for the day" He threw his pack over to her still grinning, though in his mind wondering just how good of an idea it was.

Deadwood strode into the room shortly afterwards, giving them all a brief nod as he did. His face looked grim, he didn't even have to say anything, Carter could tell this was bad already from his face, posture and lack of words(unusual for the hardline bastard). He made his way to the end of the room and clapped his hands. Behind his desk a hololith display lit up displaying three faces for the reeves to see. Three standard mugshot photos, one of a young looking woman, another of an elderly man and lastly a middle aged woman. His eyes lingered on the photo of the older woman. She had long blonde hair which tumbled down across her shoulders elegantly, from this Carter instantly assumed she was from a rich family, only the rich could afford to keep their hair so well styled and classy. He was drawn to her eyes aswell, despite the harshness of the photo her deep brown eyes still had a warm glint to them, she was undeniably beautiful. Which begged the question, what was a kind and good looking elderly woman doing up on the screen?

The answer followed shortly as Deadwood clapped his hands once more, although this time it almost seemed as if he did it with some reluctancy. The same three photos appeared, the same three people, the same young woman, the very same eldery man and the kind eyed woman. They could not look any different from their previous pictures though, mostly because they were celarly stone dead. All three of their faces were covered in brusies and cuts, they hadn't died a pleasnt death (if such a thing existed). They all showed the same injuries as each other, this was the doing of a single man or woman and they looked to have taken their own sweet time doing it.

"3 people were murdered last night in the old city.3 fucking people. I need you down town, we need crime reports evidence, whatever we can get. This has to be sorted and sorted quickly. Our public image is in the toilet, the city spits on us if this gets out and we dont catch this psycho..." Deadwood trailed off as he said this and Carter could tell why. 

If the hive found out a poetential serial killer was on the loose, mass hysteria and panic would break out, they would turn on the Sentine in an instant, it would of course be their fault, the damn people always made it the Sentines fault and took it out on them. Normally this would just involve some minor violent outbreaks and the precinct being swarmed with angry and scared citizens. But now, compounded with the recent Imperial draft and the underlying violence still ready to be unleashed because of it, the outcome could be catastrophic. The riots would begin anew, even worse than before. The Sentine would be swarmed, forget minor outbreaks, they would be torn apart by the population, they would show them no mercy. 

And then the Imperium would respond. The Arbites would be unleashed and they would show even less restraint than in the earlier riots, there would be no holding back, they would continue to subdue the populace even if the riots stopped. The Imperium did not tolerate worlds that revolted. The streets would run red with Kyan blood and would never be the same again.

"3 murders... 3 different locations... not a single call... 6 of you... 2 to a case... forensics are already on the scene, be discrete, we know how gossip can flare. Keep in touch there has to be a connection... i want communication with me and with your partners... I want this son of a bitch caught before he can strike again" He began pairing them off. He was expecting to be paired up with Luka like normal, but he instead paired Luka off with Eli. At least Silver was left, but then he paired up with Seremus, which left..... "That leaves you two... addresses are with my assistant. these are white paper cases... you got to do the background people... i want you back here in three hours" Nodding towards himself and Kertus. 

Carter opened his mouth in slight shock, his toothpick falling from his mouth to the floor as he did. Him and Kertus? He couldn't be serious, he went to object to the High Reeve, but he could already see from his face there was no use. Kertus approached him and said "Guess it’s you and me." Carter snorted at this and replied "I can hardly wait" 

They made their way over to the assistant. The man was an idiot, more brunt than brains and with no potential at all, confined to a job as the high reeves file boy to keep him out of the way. Normally Carter would throw a few chosen insults at the uncooperative bastard but time was of the essence. Once they had the adress Kertus turned to Carter and said "I’ll have to meet you there Carter. I need to requisition a vehicle." he nooded in acknowledgment, already on his way out the door, glad to keep away from him for the timebeing. He jogged outside, gunned his bike into life and headed towards the given address.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He brought his bike to a stop outside the house and cut the ignition. The house was a semi and looked more like a miniature cathedral than an actual house. The roofs were adorned with tall gothic spires and gargoyles. It had large stained windows set into arches on the wall, though Carter could see security blast shields hidden in the inlays of the arches ready to shut across them in an instant. He could see no other outwards signs of security, but a house this expensive would surely have them. He didn't have to enter the house to know which of the departed would be waiting for them inside, only one of them looked to be in the upper class that would surely live here.

He decided to wait for the fethwit to arrive before he entered. He leaned against one of the heavily built and ancient looking walls and searched his pockets for a smoke only to remember that he had rather foolishly given them to Rhian. Sighing he pulled out one of his toothpicks instead, this was gonna be along day.

Kertus arrived a few minutes later. Carter raised his eyebrows as Kertus got out of the small bland car, "couldn't have picked something a little more flash?" he said sardonically. Kertus merely responded by asking him if he was ready for what lay ahead. "Some of us were born ready" he cockily replied, taking out his silver rod of office on its chain around his neck, making it clear he was a reeve and investigating officer.

As they entered the house the very first thing that greeted them was the sound of children crying. It was a harrowing sound, Carter may be a complete bastard but even he didn't want to hear that sound. Worst of all it reminded him of finding his own parents murdered, his mind flashing back to details of that event. The door ajar, furniture and possessions thrown all over the room, blood lining the walls and his parents both dead in the centre of the room, decorated with close range gunshot wounds. It was that event that had made Carter the man he was today, a reeve, harsh, wary and unpleasent.

He snapped out of it to see Kertus had already moved forwards to talk to one of the forensics analysts, disappointingly not Sam, who was arguably the best. "We only got that one picture before the kids came down and well" she managed to blurt out, clearly looking horror struck. He moved past them both to look at the scene.

It was bad, one of the worst he had seen, if not just because of the kids. The woman from the mugshot was staring lifelessly up at the sky, her hair still somehow elegantly pooled around her, her warm eyes now though completely devoid of anything, never to see anything again. Her face and body were covered in cuts and other wounds, though he couldn't see the killing wound without a closer look. A pool of blood had spread underneath her to complete the scene. But that wasn't the worst bit. Even worse was the young boy draped across her bawling into the chest of his now dead mother with a horrified looking forensic worker fruitlessly trying to prise him off the body. 

A few paces away a woman held another child, a small girl, in her arms. The girl unlike the boy wasn't crying, which was somehow worse, she just stared silently at the body with tears slowly rolling down her face. Carter made his way over to them. "Who are you?" he asked the woman holding the girl. "I.....I'm their n-neighbour...i was c-coming back from a show when i heard one of the ch-children screaming and the door open....i called the Sentine and c-came in to find them like this" she spluttered out, almost as distressed as the children. 

Carter nodded "I'm sorry m'am but you need to give the girl to me, i'll look after her i promise, but i need to talk to her" he said gently to her. She nodded and slowly handed the girl to Carter. She didn't protest at all as she was passed to him, she just continued to stare at the body in silence. Carter looked around and spotted a Jager standing neverously to one side of the room. He clicked his fingers and pointed at him "Hey! You! Get over here" The Jager stumbled over to them, looking as if he may throw up at any moment. "Look after this woman, get her details, get a small statement and confirm she is who she says she is" He hurridly said to the man who quickly did as he was told, glad to get away from the scene.

He had to get the girl away from the body. He looked around and saw a small side room and carried the girl there, setting her down on a comfortable (and expensive) looking sofa and shut the door. The girl stared at the door, as if trying to look right through it to the body on the other side. Carter sat down on the sofa next to her, blocking her line of sight to the door. He had no idea how to approach this, he had rarely dealt with children before. "Whats your name?" he tried, she didn't answer. "Is that your brother out there?".....still no answer. "I want to help you, i really do, but you need to talk to me" she maintained her silence, tears continuing to slowly roll down her cheeks. He took off his tie and wiped the tears from her face with it gently and looked into her eyes, deep brown, just like her mothers and with the same kind look to them. 

Her eyes looked down to the toothpick in his mouth. He took it out and looked at it for a moment, he had an idea, a stupid sounding idea but what else could he do. "You see this? This is a magic stick, if you have one of these no one can harm you" As he said this he pulled another one from out of his jacket and offered it to her. She looked at it for a moment and said quietly "It's just a toothpick..." He almost laughed, it was a lame attempt, but it had broken her silence. "True, but the Emperor himseld and his guards all carry one with them" Her eyes widened slightly and she took it from him. 

"Rebekah" she whispered "My names Rebekah". He smiled, progress at last "I'm Car....Daniel. I'm a reeve and want to help find out what happend to your mother. Can you tell me what happened? Did you see or hear anything?" She remained quiet for a moment, he was worried he had tried a little to soon to get back to the case and would have to start again from the beggining. She slowly shook her head "No. I just came downstairs and found her like this" 

A pair of Jagers opened the door, one of them said "Sorry to interupt sir, but you need to hear this" Carter nodded, pointing at the other Jager "You. Look after her, get someone to get her a hot drink or something" He exited the room and listend to what the Jager had to say. This was just great. He walked back into the main room to see Kertus there, he walked over to him, pulled him to the side and said "Your not gonna believe this. They managed to find the father. Safe to say he's not coming home anytime soon as he's chilling in the morgue. Dead in a mining accident three days ago. What you think?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Rhian looked back over her shoulder at Alexander as he spoke back up to her, “Well, if that’s the case,” he nodded toward her coffee, “If you’re planning the day up then might I suggest you get something to eat with that. A little protein will help you out with the crash. Helps even out the blood sugar.” Alexander reached into a pocket and produced a small packet of crackers. “This should help you out,” he said tossing the package over. Rhian caught them looking down at the packet. It was nice of Alexander, and that he was helping her out. "Cheers Alex, this should hold me over for a while. Sorry I am taking them from you." She said light heartedly. She didn't realise that she was this hungry as she bit into the first one, getting a hint of nut paste. It was satisfactory to her tastes, Alexander must enjoy this. 

"Tell you what, if i don't have another smoke for the whole day, you have to come out for a drink with us. you can even keep hold of my smokes for the day" Carter said drawing her back into the convosation. He threw his pack over to her still grinning, looking incredibly smug. Rhian sighed, she was sure that Carter wouldn't let up until she actually went out with him and Luka for a drink. She took the smokes from where they landed upon the table. She pocketed them in her inner trench coat pocket before looking at Carter. _"Well then I guess that you have twisted my arm Carter, alright if you can go for a day without smoking and be able to prove it I will go out tonight."_

She straightened up her tie and did up her top button as Deadwood moved into the office. Deadwood strode into the room, he glanced around nodding, though a smile didn't form upon his lips. She did not want to know what was about to happen, it was obviously incredibly bad as he didn't look happy in the slightest. A screen lit up behind his desk and Rhian moved forward in her seat, flipping out her notebook. It would be best to write down all the facts instead of trying to remember them. 

Three blank faces stared down upon the reeve's, looking straight ahead. A fairly young women who looked to be no older than 20, a old man, and a mother of about 40 with a homely glint in her eye. Deadwood clasped his hands again as the pictures slowly changed upon the screen. They were the same people but they were different. Rhian was horrified by what lay in front of her, the same faces, something was different. The fact that they were dead, their eyes staring blankly up at nothing. Their faces were covered with bruises and cuts, each seemingly proving that this was the work of only one man and not anymore. Even though they seemed to be different, each cutting, they were also similar. 

Rhian couldn't bare thinking of what kind of man did that, she felt a little ill, feeling the crackers heave in her stomach, she shut her mouth and coughed into it. The one picture that had caught her eyes was that of the 20 year old women. She had shortly cut brown hair, pretty eyes that were light blue and a smile on her face that seemed to be permanent from that picture. Of course Rhian couldn't tell if she was always so jovial but it seemed to her that from the picture she was. "

3 people were murdered last night in the old city.3 fucking people. I need you down town, we need crime reports evidence, whatever we can get. This has to be sorted and sorted quickly. Our public image is in the toilet, the city spits on us if this gets out and we dont catch this psycho..." Deadwood continued shivering slightly and Rhian watched in fascination as his lower lip trembled ever so slightly. 

She had never ever seen Deadwood tremble, and she had known of him for a fairly long time, her grandad had served with. Rhian briefly thought for a moment what would happen if there were riots. She knew that people would die, it would be inevitable. If the people came to the Sentine they would try and kill the Reeve's, destroy them for not protecting them, and their own little revenge for the amount of young Kyan's recruited into the Imperial Guard. Of course the Reeve's would fight, they were armed and would try and hold the Sentine, whether it would be with their shock maces or their ranged weapons, Kyan's would die trying to take the Sentine even if it cost the Reeve's their lives. If they failed the Arbites would come down incredibly hard upon the people, ruthless tactics causing more resentment even though it wouldn't fully suppress the Kyan people. Rhian could lose her sister and young child, torn apart by an angry mob as they were associated with the Reeve's. She couldn't fail and neither could her colleagues. 

Deadwood snapped himself from his little reverie his jaw strengthening his determination building and he looks at each one of you, yet not at you.... he is looking at those that havent arrived.

"3 murders... 3 different locations... not a single call... 6 of you... 2 to a case... forensics are already on the scene, be discrete, we know how gossip can flare. Keep in touch there has to be a connection... i want communication with me and with your partners... I want this son of a bitch caught before he can strike again"

"Luka" his eyes flit to you and onto rhian then deliberately over. Rhian was sought of grateful. This was due to the fact that she wasn't sure about Luka, she wasn't sure about his skill set as he got in on his families graces. Go with Eli she heard as Deadwood continued, snapping her out of her daydream.

"Rhian with Seremus" Deadwood continued, and Rhian was grateful, Seremus was a dependable man and a good reeve, he would be useful for the investigation that was about to begin. He nods to the last two "That leaves you two... addresses are with my assistant. these are white paper cases... you got to do the background people... i want you back here in three hours"

She was a little put off that she wasn't working with Carter, he was a good laugh, though his means were questionable sometimes. She would be fine with Seremus and she looked over too him as Deadwood dismissed them. _"Come on then Seremus we got some work to do on this case. Sooner we get it done the better. We cannot let people find out that one man did all three of these murders."_

Approaching the assistant with Seremus Rhian couldn't help but look at the assistant and try and evaluate him. He looked like he was a suck up, did not dissapoint with his attitude. Assistant meant nothing... he's a file boy... a shit kid with no promotion properties put there for a single reason... to keep him out of the way. Bitterness is written across his face as he hands you the addresses. A rat face and a receeding hair line glaring at you, with a nose just perfect for you to land a fist on, though Rhian would never do that. She would either kick him in the stomach, or the lower region, or she would simply shock him with her mace. The kink in it... tells you more than one person has. You cant help but admire his body though... its stacked... months in the gym and not out on the lash have left him with bulging biceps, though its unnattractively so, coupled with the thin face, he looks ridiculously engorged, like someone has squeezed his total mass into his torso. She could barely look at him without pulling a face of disgust so she whispered to Seremus. _"You wanna take over this and get the address. I will bring my car around."_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rhian and Seremus arrived at a factory in the lower districts. This was going to be a very tough one they were going to have to move quickly and clear it up as soon as possible as it was in the centre of a old factory. The young woman was their victim, seeming to have been a techy at this old factory it was unusual for Kyan's to go to college and come out as techies but then again it was necessary to keep the society running.

The factory was off away down a side street and was surrounded by incredibly high walls. The perpetrator must have come through one of the three gates that were in the facility. There was no way that the perp would have even bothered trying the first, that would have been the best guarded, and hardest to get through. He must have come through the back way, and this was were Rhian suggested to Seremus that they should look. The imports at the front was heavily guarded as was the exports at the rear. That left only the personnel entrance at the back. Rhian looked over at the inadequite security measures at the back, a key card entrance and a single cctv camera. Rhian took a close look at the Camera, it hadn't been shot. She looked over at Seremus._ "We are going to have to get the tape for this camera over the last 24 hours. Hopefully it will give us the perp." _

Rhian looked at her watch and cursed herself. It would be 10 soon and all the workers would be entering soon. They had to move fast. As they entered Seremus pointed out to Rhian the security camera inside. It had obviously had a shot taken against it. There were no guards here. Ones open to the left, protected by another key card lock. They moved into the room. A bag of scattered tools and the corpse of a woman greeted the two, and Rhian put a hand over her mouth to block anything that might try to come up. She had seen dead bodies before, she wasn't afraid of it she just felt for the face of the women that lay, staring in horror up at her. She checked her latex gloves were secure before looking at Seremus. _"Lets get too work then."_

They weren't alone in the room, a forensic officer stood there, Rhian staring at him. She knew him, most of the reeve's did. Big Tony, fat bastard. Rhian didn't hate anyone really apart from Fat Tony. He was a tool, wouldn't give any information to the reeve's even though he had to eventually. Sure enough like normal he turned as they both entered. 

He spoke quickly 20 year old female. Rhianna ducat.. cause of death single knife cut across the throat, time of death 10 pm. Door here only hand touched that was rhianna, she must have left it open as she worked. Outside door. prints too many to distinguish anythings. Other than that nothing i can tell you." He stands straight and gives a wan smile. 

"Morgue attendent on his way... and I am out of here"

Rhian stared at him as he eventually pushed his massive bulk through the door. She looked at him with disdain, he did a fair job but he was still an annoying bastard. He slipped a card key into Seremus top pocket. "Fat Bastard." Rhian muttered as she moved over to the body. 

There was no obvious motive for the two to go off, they were going to have to talk to people and discover what she was like and who she hung with. They were going to have to quickly clean up this mess, get the body out of here before the workers actually arrived. One question bothered her. The factory had shut down yet she was still here, why? She straightened up and looked at Seremus, _"Looks like we are going to have to work quickly, lets hope we can get the body out of here soon."_

"Hello?Anyone here"

Rhian froze for a moment as she heard the voice, and footsteps coming closer. She drew her side arm and pointed it at the door, whoever it was was definatly heading towards this room. A man strode in, carrying a box of tools and dropped them quickly as he moved straight into the gun. Cursing he jumped aside and looked down at the body and screams.

"Rhianna"

Rhian looked quickly at Seremus, "_We got someone to interview, do you want to do it and search the body or do you want to go get the security tapes and view them. We don't have much time and I don't think that the workers will be very receptive later on?"_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Eisler instinctively protected his head, curling up into a foetal position. Boots and fists rained down upon him in a painful hail, striking his ribs and shoulders meticulously. Suddenly one of them reeled away, cradling the side of his head. The electrified length of a Shockmaul swung preciously overhead, hitting another of Eisler’s would-be killers. Eisler still kept his head down, not wanting to do any permanent damage to his wonderful visage. Of course, that was solely Eisler’s opinion. The other Reeve, nameless and devoid of a countenance by the depraved darkness of the Hive City, had saved Artur.

However, he was also on his knees. Narrowing his weathered eyes, Eisler met those of Brad, one of the younger members of the Department. An Autogun started to bark, and Brad instinctively took hold of Eisler, rolling them both into cover. Eisler swore audibly as a piece of rock lodged in his knee, drawing a welling of blood around the jagged tip, dripping crimson down the left leg of his trousers. The damage was superficial, however and Eisler merely gripped it in his gloved hand and tore it free. 

Brad was actually hugging Eisler, who squirmed in his grip, trying to pry himself free, to no avail. Bullets still ripped overhead, whistling through the air, tingling his eardrums. Brad drunkenly got onto his feet, and extended an hand to Eisler, who gratefully took it. The younger Reeve same something, although Artur was too busy staring at the symbol carved into the wall behind the pair. 

‘Crude,’ He stated ‘I like that in a man.’

He flashed a grin to Brad, revealing yellowed teeth in the dimly lit alley. Eisler took out a cigar from his pocket, not bothering to offer Brad one, and slipped it into his mouth. He took a intricately decorated lighter with his other hand, flicking it open; transforming the end of the cigar into a smoldering circle. Through clenched teeth, he asked;

‘How the thuck was you here, anyway?’


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Luka nods his thanks to Alexander for the pill. Pulling the top off Luka takes one and tosses the bottle back to Alexander before popping it into his mouth and taking a big sip of coffe. Before Luka could do anything else High Reeve Duggen walks in and claps his hands once powering on a data screen behind him showing three pictures. Duggen clapped again and showed the same three people but there were knife wounds around all of their faces and their eyes were gazing out without seeing anything at all. They were definately all dead. 

Luka's eyes are drawn to the old man's face before he was murdered. Seeing the hawk nose, receding hairline of salt and pepper hair and the blue eyes. Luka sees part of his father in the way the cheekbones are set high and pronounced on the man's face, the way his ears seem to blend in with the curve of his head, the thinness of his lips. 

Luka worries that the populace will become fearfull and stop going out and having fun meaning lonely nights by himself with no female companionship for the evening. Lonely nights contemplating the decisions he has made and wondering if his parents are proud of him yet.

Shaking his head to clear images of his father Luka hears Duggen assign partners. Luka is assigned to work with Eli Barak. *Damn him why couldn't I be assigned to work with Daniel? Why did it have to be Eli?* Luka complains inside his own head. Getting up from his chair Luka walks over to the assistant who looks ready for trouble and very able to deal with it. The man's face is rat like with a receding hairline and a nose with a kink in it, showing someone has already punched him in it. The man's body however is packed with muscle, almost as if someone had squeezed his entire mass into his torso. Grabbing the paper Luka turns to Eli and asks _"Do you have transportation or do you need a ride?"_ wearing a false smile before continuing, _"Wait you have your own so I'll see you there."_ Giving Eli the piece of paper with the location on it and walking away before ELi has a chance to respond Luka heads outside and to his car.

Getting into it Luka turns the key and pulls out into the street heading for the antique store he was assigned. Passing by a few vehicles on the way Luka wonders why us Kyans have the reputation as the hardest workers when few people are on the road.
*Well we do get off at 10 pm and usually go drinking.* Luka's grin turns warm at the thought of oing out afterwards, *Damn shouldn't have invited Rhian out I lost my wingman. Oh well the Verdnik charm shall work once more.* Turning onto a street that is completely deserted Luka sees the Sentine roadblock down the street. Nearing the roadblock Luka grabs his badge and hangs it around his neck to forestall them from bothering him and allowing him access to the scene without much hassle. Looking around Luka notices that it is called "The Taste of History". Parking his car outside the front window Luka turns it off and gets out grabbing his shock maul and looping it on his belt. Grabbing a pen and notepad from the backseat Luka enters the shop.

As Luka enters Sam turns around and says _"75 year old man... Steven Sined.. owned the antiques store... widower... wife died of a perfectly curable disease... never came back up after surgery. Checking his file... he did try to sue but was kicked in the nuts by the hospitals legal team. Apparently he punched the anastesiologist in the face though... neat job too by the case report."

"Entry must have been the front door... the camera there.." he points to the door and one on some valuable old artefacts. " and there. Both been shot.. single round... nice job if im honest"

"Still.. however quick he was worth extracting the footage. I'm guessing robbery gone wrong... guy comes in through the front shoots the cameras and goes to start ransacking the place... store owner comes in... and the guy gets him. Cause of death primarily... from a single round to the head approximate time 10pm. The rest is just... "
he swallows shaking his head

"Madness. Were analysing the cuts and looking for any trace of evidence"_

As Sam pointed to the cameras Luka askes him, _"Any idea what caliber or type of weapon Sam? Where the cuts pre or postmortem?"_ Luka walks behind the counter and checks the all the cabinets behind them finding the seruity tapes. _"You jager get them back to the office pronto,"_ Luka says as he points at random Jager.

(ooc sorry for the lateness.)


----------

